# Bunning Challenge for 2011.



## curlycrocheter (Dec 7, 2010)

IDK if anyone wants to join me but I'm on a mission for 2011. 

The challenge rules are very simple. 

1) You must bun your hair at the very least for 5 days a week. Six is recommended. Seven is HIGHLY preferred  
2)You are allowed 1 non-day off pass per month. Ex: If you choose to bun for 5 days, you will have 1 additional day off per month. 

The challenge will run from 1/1/11 thru 12/31/11. 

If you want to join please state your:

*Name:*
*Starting length:*
*Method of bunning:* e.g. wet bunning, bunning on dry hair, bunning in twists, bunning under a wig or phony pony etc.
*# of days you will be bunning:*
*Starting Pic:*

Let's make 2011 a great year for retention! HHG everyone!

*List of Challengers:*
*Diadall*
*wheezy807*
*janda*
*HijabiFlygirl*
*Kusare*
*NaturalBeauty<3*
*CB1731*
*Luscious850*
*givemecurls*
*sunnieb*
*BlessedRN prof*
*curlycrocheterl*
*TeeWhyAre*
*rockstar*
*mane_attraxion*
*MsSonya*
*Stunner09*
*topnotch1010*
*Lady Esquire*
*readyone*
*ladylo*
*wavezncurlz*
*loverain*
*Missladie*
*BlackDiamond1*
*dede1129*
*TruMe*
*zeeonthegrow*
*prissymum1908*
*asiasoleil*
*mostamaziing*
*BGT*
*caramelcupcake*
*haleeJ*
*omegawife5*
*Lucia*
*TLC1020
lolascurls
allicat
ronnieaj*
*Qtee
greenandchic
Darenia
melissa-bee
keedah
miss b haven
ijanei*​


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Great challenge. Would LOVE to join but I've just realized that I hate how fat my face looks when my hair is pulled back so until I get to my goal weight, I'll have to forgo the protective styling


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL, LFN I've browsed your albums and your face does NOT look fat!  Girl you crazy!


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck ladies


----------



## diadall (Dec 7, 2010)

I am interested. I am bunning now. I am about taking things step by step so I am going to sign up for January and see what happens. Its hard to bun when you love hair as much as I do. Yay!

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 7, 2010)

Diadall, that's cool.  Take things slow if you need to lol!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure, i'm in! All i do is bun alwayz, lol.

*Name:* Wheezy807
*Starting length:* MBL
*Method of bunning:* bunning on dry hair
*# of days you will be bunning:* seven days a week
*Starting Pic:* I'll add it before 1/1/11


----------



## janda (Dec 7, 2010)

I want in too. I've been bunning almost everyday since June. I will continue indefinitely.


----------



## Minty (Dec 7, 2010)

Let's go ladies! 

Current length, CBL with light layers. 

Name: HijabiFlygirl
Starting length: Collarbone 
Method of bunning: wet & dry bun (with baggy most nights)
# of days you will be bunning: seven days a week


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 7, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> 1) You must bun your hair at the very least for 5 days a week.  Six is recommended.  Seven is HIGHLY preferred
> 2)You are allowed 1 non-day off pass per month.  Ex: If you choose to bun for 5 days, you will have 1 additional day off per month.
> 
> 
> ...



I've been waiting for someone to start up a bun challenge.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am sooooooooooo IN! 
Tryna make Waistlength by August. I wanna be Pocahontas for Halloween... 

Its sad, really, the things that motivate me.

I bun daily. I normally cowash daily too...but its in the 30s in Georgia. Not happening til summer. I might take a break, straighten my hair out and wear it down......once every 2 months. But if its not Valentines day...(throwing him a bone...bahahahahahaha literally!!! ) or my bday (May 30th).....I'm in.

*Name: NaturalBeauty
Starting length:*BSB Length
*Method of bunning:* wet bunning & bunning on dry hair....maybe lightly blowdrying...moisturizing and sealing ends since I'm trying to defeat ssks.
*# of days you will be bunning: most likely 7*
*Starting Pic:* In siggie 

Also...I might get a little reckless after I hit Waistlength......hair swangin down my back n all...........
Jus a lil warnin...yall might not see me for a month 
I'll come back, tho....when I remember Pocahontas definitely had classic length hair.


----------



## starofsouth (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm interested but I was always under the impression that putting your hair in a ponytail or bun can break your hair off. How are you all avoiding this?


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Name:*CB1731
*Starting length:*APL (longest layer almost BSL)
*Method of bunning:* mostly wet bunning, bunning on dry hair
*# of days you will be bunning:*7


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 7, 2010)

i wish i could bun =/ 
but good luck yall!


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 7, 2010)

Name: Luscious850
Starting length: Full NL
Method of bunning: both wet and dry bunning
# of days you will be bunning:7
Starting Pic:


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 7, 2010)

starofsouth said:


> I'm interested but I was always under the impression that putting your hair in a ponytail or bun can break your hair off. How are you all avoiding this?


This is correct.  In order to avoid this the bun will need to be different everyday to avoid breakage.  For example, donut bun one day. The next do a braid bun in a different position on the head. I also would take the bun down as I got home.  I would also keep the buns loose to avoid tension at the edges.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay!! Fellow Challengers!  Don't forget to post starting pics by January 1st.  It's not required, but helpful.  

Please feel free to share tips, tricks, especially styling tricks.  Starofsouth, I use hair sticks/forks, goody spin pins, flexi 8s, and pelican clips to secure my buns.  I actually haven't used a ponytail holder in 3 months.  I have pics of holder-free buns in my blog in my siggy.  There is also a thread about hair sticks, and a hair stick challenge (that I'm in as well).

HHG Everyone!!


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 8, 2010)

starofsouth said:


> I'm interested but I was always under the impression that putting your hair in a ponytail or bun can break your hair off. How are you all avoiding this?


 
Thiis my issue as well. And I have trouble moving my buns around because I have to attempt to camouflauge an area that is thin due to eczema on my scalp. I may just do half and half. 2 weeks no bun, 2 weeks w/ bun


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 8, 2010)

starofsouth said:


> I'm interested but I was always under the impression that putting your hair in a ponytail or bun can break your hair off. How are you all avoiding this?





SuchaLady said:


> Thiis my issue as well. And I have trouble moving my buns around because I have to attempt to camouflauge an area that is thin due to eczema on my scalp. I may just do half and half. 2 weeks no bun, 2 weeks w/ bun



There are DEFINITELY other much healthier options for buns that don't include ponytails.   Depending on length, I would say buy a few hair toys or some pins and play around with what works for you.  A great place to start is Goody Spin Pins, you can get them from CVS or Walgreens for about $6.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 8, 2010)

I forgot to add my own info lol!

*Name:*jasmineml
*Starting Length:*roughly MBL
*Method of bunning:*I'll be bunning my curly hair dry, as well as flat ironed
*Number of Days I'm Bunning:*7 days a week

I'll post my pic when I straighten for Christmas.  Let's keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 8, 2010)

b u m p i n g


----------



## givemecurls (Dec 8, 2010)

OH yeah...finally a challenge I can support lol   Nameanni Starting Length:roughly APL???  Method of bunning:Curly hair, stretched hair (braid out, twist out) and flat ironed Number of Days I'm Bunning:5 days a week  I would love to bun more like 6-7 days but for now I only know how to do one bun. Tips would be helpful **wink, wink**


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2010)

Great Challenge!  Count me in! 

I bun 4 days a week anyway, so it'll be easy for me to bump this up to 5 days.  Also, I've been stuck between APL and BSL for the longest!  I'm ready to be BSL already! 

Name:  sunnieb
Starting length:  APL
Method of bunning: bunning on dry hair
# of days you will be bunning: 5 days a week
Starting Pic: Will post before 1/1/11

Off to youtube to find more cute buns for this challenge...........


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 8, 2010)

What's everybody's goal for 2011?  How do you think bunning is going to help you acomplish that goal?  I'm curious because I hope to be wsl by December of '11 and I want healthy ends.  I think ponytail-free bunning can help me reach that goal.


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to be apl by june 2011 so hopefully with bunning I can retain all of my growth. I grow about .75 - 1 inch per month (without growth aids) and I believe I'm about 5 inches away.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 9, 2010)

Danm that's some fast growth girl!!  I WISH my hair grew that fast.  The front grows waaaaay slower than the back.  I'm about average.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Dec 9, 2010)

I want in!  I too have thin areas from lupus flares and I would like to give my hair a break from the heat and manipulation.  I will add my picture in a few days.  
*Name* BlessedRN prof
*Starting length* SL
*Method*Wet and Dry buns,
*Number of days I'm bunning*
HHG


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 10, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> Danm that's some fast growth girl!!  I WISH my hair grew that fast.  The front grows waaaaay slower than the back.  I'm about average.



It is but if you can't retain not even half of it, it kind of sucks. Retention is my main issue.


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome BlessedRN prof


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 10, 2010)

givemecurls said:


> OH yeah...finally a challenge I can support lol   Nameanni Starting Length:roughly APL???  Method of bunning:Curly hair, stretched hair (braid out, twist out) and flat ironed Number of Days I'm Bunning:5 days a week  I would love to bun more like 6-7 days but for now I only know how to do one bun. Tips would be helpful **wink, wink**



What buns are you doing? I know there's an old natural hair bun thread around so you can try that out. I've been trying my hand at non ponytail buns and I find making a puff and bobbypinning it to a donut bun works as well as bunning with a bananna clip and pinning the ends under. I also do claw clips and pin the ends inside so that's something to try. Browsing around youtube may help as well. I'm always on a hunt for new buns to try out so I can't wait until my hair gets longer and I can try even more.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 12, 2010)

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 12, 2010)

b u m p i n g


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Dec 12, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> 1) You must bun your hair at the very least for 5 days a week.  Six is recommended.  Seven is HIGHLY preferred
> 2)You are allowed 1 non-day off pass per month.  Ex: If you choose to bun for 5 days, you will have 1 additional day off per month.
> 
> The challenge will run from 1/1/11 thru 12/31/11.
> ...



i'm in it.


----------



## givemecurls (Dec 18, 2010)

Kusare said:


> What buns are you doing? I know there's an old natural hair bun thread around so you can try that out. I've been trying my hand at non ponytail buns and I find making a puff and bobbypinning it to a donut bun works as well as bunning with a bananna clip and pinning the ends under. I also do claw clips and pin the ends inside so that's something to try. Browsing around youtube may help as well. I'm always on a hunt for new buns to try out so I can't wait until my hair gets longer and I can try even more.



Thanks Kusare...the puff idea sounds perfect because I love buns but hate the tension from the ponytails. 


Just popping in to say  My bunning has been going well especially since this week I have been mostly in a Nyquil induced coma from this sinus/cold thing I have going on lol. I did flat iron my hair on Monday & it will stay straight until I have enough energy to go buy some more conditioner, leave-in & henna. My _goal_ is to trim my hair now that it's straight, henna, DC then start curly bunning through spring...so lets see how that goes. OH and take some pics to put in here. I'm a newbie to this posting thing so I may need help


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh gosh, I did lots of bunning in 2008/2009 and got some decent results. I may as well revisit it


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 18, 2010)

Alrighty....I've got my starting pic.  It was taken 12/12 I think.  I don't think it will grow much more noticeably in the next 13 days   So this will count as my starting pic.


For the winter I'll be wearing my hair flat ironed 95% of the time, because it takes forever for my hair to dry & I spent the majority of last year being sick from trying to wet bun   How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi  I do not really post as much anymore since I am very busy with school, yet my hair has taken the turn for the worse and I think I need to bun to retain length. i have had to cut off 1-3 inches bc the water in chicago is very very hard

*Name:mane_attraxion
Starting length:* Not sure anymore, 1-2 inches from bsl
*Method of bunning:* e.g. dry bunning into an updo
*# of days you will be bunning:* 5 days of the week
*Starting Pic:* ill come back to post this later


----------



## rockstar (Dec 18, 2010)

Name: rockstar
Starting length: BSL
Method of bunning: wet & dry bunning.
# of days you will be bunning: 5-7 days per week. 
Starting Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to get to waist length in 2011, hopefully bunning gets me there!


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 18, 2010)

I plan to bun everyday. This thread will keep me motivated and from getting bored.
Name:  Mssonya
Starting length:  SL
Method of bunning: bunning on dry hair, bunning under a wig or phony pony 
# of days you will be bunning: everyday
Starting Pic: er, um, hope this isnt mandatory.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay!! New challengers!!  Welcome everybody!  Please post pics, styles, videos that helped you, something funny yo' mama said about your bun...I don't care!  Le'ts bun ladies!


----------



## Stunner09 (Dec 18, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge.  I am working out 5 days a week now, so this challenge will fit right in.  My hair will no longer be my excuse to not work out! 

Name: Stunner09

Starting length: Neck length

Goal Length: Would love to be full armpit length by December 2011.  Hope that's not too ambitious

Method of bunning: wet bunning and bunning on dry hair

# of days you will be bunning: 5 days per week

I washed and flat ironed today so here is my starting pic:


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm getting tired of rollersetting and want to join this challenge. 

I will wet bun 7 days per week and only wear my hair out on the major holidays. 

I love the fullness I get when I air dry
in a ponytail then pin it into a bun. 

Starting length: APL
Goal length: MBL


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 22, 2010)

I tried an attempt at wet bunning. I failed miserably. And I lost more hair then I wanted to.  My crown and hairline does not look too good pulled back and I used gel. Because it is thin. Anyway, I am just going to airdry loose on cool air under the dryer or airdry rollerset overnight. Moisturize and pull it into a bun or ponytail in the morning.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 22, 2010)

There you go girl... Do what's best for your hair. I had to stop daily cowashing and wet bunning because it chewed my ends up. Now I cowash my hair once every few days and bun on stretched hair.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the one challenge on LHCF that I *know* I'll stick with because bunning is the only style for me lately.  Ever since I chopped off my hair earlier this year, I've committed to bunning until I get to APL again.  I'm uncertain where I am now due to new growth shrinkage and stretching my relaxer.  To be safe, I'm a full collar bone.  

*LET'S BUN!​* ​


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 22, 2010)

If you want to join please state your:

*Name: Lady Esquire*
*Starting length: Collar bone*
*Goal length: Waist*
*Method of bunning:* *regular buns (donut, tucked in braid, french, etc.)*
*# of days you will be bunning: 7 (occasionally I'll rollerset/length check)*
*Starting Pic: will be back*


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 22, 2010)

Name: Readyone
Starting length: Grazing SL/Collar bone
Goal length: BSL
Method of bunning: regular buns, right now I am in braids. So its braids in a bun for me, weave in a bun
# of days you will be bunning: 7


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 22, 2010)

Well here's my starting point. This is after I cut my bushy ends so hopefully after I wash my hair It will still be long enough to bun. I guess I'm around CBL/brushing APL now.


----------



## ladylo (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm in!  Mostly bunning these days anyhow.  I do need some new ideas for buns though cuz I'm already getting bored.  This is my very first challenge!  I hope I can stick to it.

Name: Ladylo
Starting Length: BSB with layers
Goal Length: WL
Method of Bunning: I'll be bunning my two-strand twists.  Sometimes I'll bun a twistout.  Hair will either be dry or spritzed.
# of days you will be bunning: 6-7 days in the winter. 5 days in the spring/summer.
too lazy to post my starting pic now but I do have a length shot in my fotki.

Good Luck Ladies!  I can't wait to see how we grow.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 22, 2010)

As far as ideas for buns, I'm not very creative with styles.  That's why I accessorize all my buns.  I have pics in my blog...that I will be updating soon


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 22, 2010)

I really would like to join as I am sure this would help me make MBL but I have to grow two spots back in from breakage. Maybe I'll come back around June/July. HHG Ladies


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 29, 2010)

I have just been moisturizing and bunning. Decided to lay off the cowashing for awhile. 
A year into this and I just dont get my hair. I am a slow learner and slow grower, I guess. 
But I am having fun with the buns. Got some cute ponytail flower holders.  and a little rest from all that co-washing...


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm glad I made the start date in January....ever since Christmas Eve things have been so crazy for me.  I've actually been wearing wash-n-go's in 20 degree weather.   I'll be glad when I can get back on track though.  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 29, 2010)

count me in
Name: Wavezncurlz
Starting length: Grazing Waistlength with lead hairs (gotta be technical)
Goal length: Full Waistlength with full ends
Method of bunning: wet buns with accessories
Starting Pic: From Dec 23 2010 - phone camera


----------



## Loverain (Dec 29, 2010)

Newbie here

I would like to join this challenge. I have been stalking this forum for awhile, and I began bunning a week ago.

Im 100% natural 3c 4a

Name: Loverain
Starting length: Shoulder length 4 inches from APL
Goal length: Hip
Method of bunning: Wet bunning following cowash( Bun tucked under)
# of days you will be bunning: 5 days
Starting Pic:


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 30, 2010)

Well,  took out my braids.  So I have been cowashing and bunning.  I love this. So far so good.


----------



## MissLadie (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey there... I'd like to join this challenge as well. 

*Name:* MissLadie
*Starting length:* APL-ish
*Goal length:* BSL (short-term)
*Method of bunning:* bunning flat ironed hair
*# of days you will be bunning:* 6 days

I'll post a starting pic tomorrow after I wash my hair.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome, officially, to the challenge everyone!  I actually used my January pass today   2010 ended on such a horrible note for me, that I decided to get dolled up to bring in the new year, so I was whipping the hair   But tomorrow it's backs to business as usualy


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 2, 2011)

I want to join this challenge since I bun everyday.

Name: *BlackDiamond1*
Starting length: *BSL (stretched)*
Goal length:  *WL*
Method of bunning: *Wet Bunning*
# of days you will be bunning: *7*
Starting Pic: This is my ponytail after co-washing and putting curl activator on it


----------



## givemecurls (Jan 2, 2011)

Checking in with pics. I was doing SO good but when I was traveling last week I did all sorts of scandalous things to my hair that I won't even mention here  Basically now I need another trim even though I just had one early December..no bueno! I'm excited to get back to bunning and getting my hair back in tip-top shape. 

This is my first time attaching pics so let me know if I'm doing this correctly 

1st pic-my donut bun done on wet hair. I will most likely stay away from wet bunning because my crown still manages to tangle up.

2nd pic-my recent WNG that I probably shouldn't have been wearing LOL Got a bunch of those darn SSKs just from this style that lasted only 3 days

3rd pic-my length as of late December. Just at APL at the longest point but I'm claiming it dang it


----------



## Loverain (Jan 3, 2011)

Checking in: I just cowashed and put my hair in a bun. I took a 2 day pass for the new year celebrations. I wore a wash and go, it was cute but I had my hands in my hair too much. Buns are my friend.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 3, 2011)

Can I still join?  I guess since I am 2 days late (and finished wearing out my flat 2 strand twist-out) that I will be getting no day off passes this month and next month.  That's cool.  I am trying to bun to retain length and boost my growth.

Name: TruMe
Starting length: A few centimeters from APL (LOL), I think
Method of bunning: wet bunning and then following up with bunning on dry hair on the days I did not co-wash or wash my hair
# of days you will be bunning: 5 (I love to wear my hair out too much so the weekends are going to have to be my play time)
Starting Pic: I will post this later this week when I do my mid-week wash.


----------



## dede1129 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am in since I have to wear my hair in a bun all week for work anyway.

Name: Dede1129
Starting length: APL (finally)
Method of bunning: wet/dry bunning
# of days you will be bunning: 5

Pic coming soon...


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome new challengers!  Please feel free to pm me if I left anyone off the list.

Funny Story: I was at work today and the supervisor came to the floor.  I was just beginning the process of reinserting my hairstick because it was poking me in the neck.  My hair is flat ironed right now, and my supervisor goes, "Hi JML, I didn't know you had long hair."  I'm like *who? me* She said she had never seen me with my hair down!  I guess I never realized how hardcore I am with my buns lol!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 4, 2011)

If its not too late, I'd like to join. I've been bunning the last 2 weeks out of sheer laziness, but I still moisturize and seal 2x daily (in the AM when I finger comb into a bun, and when I get home/take bun down, pin up and cover) I've noticed less shedding/breakage, so will keep this up for a while.


*Name: Zee*
*Starting length:NL*
*Method of bunning:*  bunning on dry hair for now, maybe wet bunning when it gets warmer
*# of days you will be bunning: at least 6*
*Starting Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheering on all the bunners!! Good Luck and Happy Bunning!!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 10, 2011)

bumping for new challengers!


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 10, 2011)

Name: PrissyMum1908
Starting length: Shoulder
Method of bunning: bunning on dry hair, 
# of days you will be bunning: 7
Starting Pic:


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 10, 2011)

would love to see the buns everyone is wearing. Also bunning reggies would be nice too.

I tried to do twists then bun them but I hate how twists look on me now so I keep taking them down. I'm dc-ing/overnight baggy with HETT mixed with a bit of henna. Don't know how I'm going to bun as I fail with hair sticks and don't want to use hair ties. We'll see how it goes as i'm still tweaking my reg.


----------



## Loverain (Jan 11, 2011)

Checking in: Cowashed and wet bunned with tresseme yesterday after my henna treatment


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

good luck bunners; i love bunning and will be lurking to gain bunning ideas!!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^That is a beautiful bun in your siggy.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

MsSonya said:


> ^^^That is a beautiful bun in your siggy.


Oh my, thank you so much! 


Sent via DroidX using LHCF app


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies!  I've been doing my signature flexi 8 clip up bun since last week.  I decided to do my messy bun today.  Here's a pic:

(Eta: pic attached way too big.  I'll attach it when I can get to a computer.)

Sorry the pic is dark.  Camera on this phone sucks!

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 12, 2011)

I wanna join!

Name: aishasoleil
Starting length: SL
Bunning method: Wet (and soaked with oils/butters lol!)
# of days: 7 (which just happens to be my lucky number. :wink2

starting pic: Is it okay for me to be lazy and put a link up 
to my starting pic in another challenge thread?!  
I'm in the Hide Your Hair 2011 challenge as well as one 
(or two) others and I just did the same thing. Shame on me, I know!  
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...2011-hyh-challenge-starting-pix-part-i-4.html I am post #66.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been doing my signature flexi 8 clip up bun since last week.  I decided to do my messy bun today.  Here's a pic:
> 
> (Eta: pic attached way too big.  I'll attach it when I can get to a computer.)
> 
> ...


As always, gorgeous!


----------



## GraceV (Jan 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> As always, gorgeous!


OK divachyk! I clicked on the last post, saw your bun and automatically my face zoomed in on the screen (I'm talking less than a foot from the screen) and I went "holy crap!" THAT is the effect your juicy bun had on me. I'ma need you to do some kind of tutorial or pictorial or verbaltorial on that bun cos I need it in my life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 13, 2011)

just checking in!  I've been wearing my hairstick-buns on mostly flat ironed hair.  A modified version of the pencil bun is my go-to style.  It's quick and easy and looks surprisingly elegant.  

Right now my hair is curly.  So it's back to chignons.  Still going hard 7 days a week baby!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

GraceV said:


> OK divachyk! I clicked on the last post, saw your bun and automatically my face zoomed in on the screen (I'm talking less than a foot from the screen) and I went "holy crap!" THAT is the effect your juicy bun had on me. I'ma need you to do some kind of tutorial or pictorial or verbaltorial on that bun cos I need it in my life!!!!!!!!!


You made my night..... Thank you sooo much.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2011)

GraceV said:


> OK divachyk! I clicked on the last post, saw your bun and automatically my face zoomed in on the screen (I'm talking less than a foot from the screen) and I went "holy crap!" THAT is the effect your juicy bun had on me. I'ma need you to do some kind of tutorial or pictorial or verbaltorial on that bun cos I need it in my life!!!!!!!!!



Umm divachyk......Imma need you to post that big, bodacious bun tutorial pretty soon.  I wanna bust it out for the weekend!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Umm divachyk......Imma need you to post that big, bodacious bun tutorial pretty soon.  I wanna bust it out for the weekend!


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!
I wrote up a quick blog on my bun!  hth
Long Hair Care Forum - divachyk


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Loverain said:


> Checking in: Cowashed and wet bunned with tresseme yesterday after my henna treatment



Did the same exact thing today but I used Salon Care from Sally's

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## TruMe (Jan 14, 2011)

Phew!  I made it another week with keeping my hair up in a bun every day.  It has really been doing my hair good as far as retaining moisture throughout the day.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 14, 2011)

I brought out my flexi-8 this week.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm not in the challenge, but am heavily lurking and learning.  

I do have a question for all you bunners, what do you define as a bun?  Must the ends be tucked in or does a "tails up" (a la flexi8/claw clip) count as a bun too? 

 Now that I write this, the answer seems more clear, but to clarify,  is the point to tuck the ends or merely keep them up and away from friction?


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 14, 2011)

everytime ithink of bunning ithink of wet bunning  

count me in  ibun all the time now anyways B-)


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 14, 2011)

Name: Mostamaziing

Current Length: SL

Method: combo of wet/dry bunning. (trying to maintain natural straight hair until June  )

Starting pic: 
January 1st


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!
> I wrote up a quick blog on my bun!  hth
> Long Hair Care Forum - divachyk


 

You compliment me but clearly  Yeah...that bun is the bomb!

I can't wear my hair down anymore it seems. I get so paranoid about my ends being out that even if I set out to wear it down, it winds up in a bun in no time flat!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 14, 2011)

MrsHdrLe said:


> Hi, I'm not in the challenge, but am heavily lurking and learning.
> 
> I do have a question for all you bunners, what do you define as a bun? Must the ends be tucked in or does a "tails up" (a la flexi8/claw clip) count as a bun too?
> 
> Now that I write this, the answer seems more clear, but to clarify, is the point to tuck the ends or merely keep them up and away from friction?


 

Ends tucked all the way in is what I think of when I think of buns.  But because of the length of my hair, sometimes I can't get my ends all the way tucked under.  If that happens, I try to "pull" hair over my exposed ends.


----------



## BGT (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm joining this challenge because my hair is getting so fine. I need to thicken it up. I will be doing dry buns in the winter but by summer, I will do wet buns.


----------



## normacyri (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd like to join to get some movement seems like I've been stuck forever. Bunning was my BFF when I first joined guess I'm back on it.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I am finally posting a starting pic taken 1-4-10 (sorry for the delay).  The last picture was in the fall, I had a lupus flare so I am shorter and not as healthy currently (first 2 pics on left)  HHG


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> You compliment me but clearly  Yeah...that bun is the bomb!
> 
> I can't wear my hair down anymore it seems. I get so paranoid about my ends being out that even if I set out to wear it down, it winds up in a bun in no time flat!


You're far too kind -- I'm the exact same way in that I feel that I don't even know how to wear my hair down. I'm super paranoid about my ends, I feel the length of my hair is in the way and I just look weird now wearing it down. Buns however is where my comfort is right now.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay Im back. I got a much needed but unwanted trim and though I lost length I love it. I swing my head and my hair follows. But to get back to BSL I am going to LOOSELY, LOOSELY bun (after cutting off that breakage into a bang and getting rid of those splits not trying to backtrack) My ends are just delish right now and it would hurt me to ruin them. Sigh I'll be back. But I have a question: Has anyone that does braidouts quite a bit notice any changes in there ends? Good or bad?


----------



## TruMe (Jan 17, 2011)

I bunned 5.5 days last week (bunned half the day yesterday, lol).  Starting off good already this week, I wore my hair in a bun today.  Really wanting to get to BSL by the end of the year so I'm hoping this protective style will help get me there.  I will post a pic of my bun tomorrow.


----------



## givemecurls (Jan 18, 2011)

I have dropped the ball! Last week I somehow achieved my perfect Braid-N-Curl to date (www.thecurlymisfit.blogspot.com) and was whipping my hair back and forth like nobodys business  LOL Yesterday it started frizzing up like crazy so I finally put my hair up. I have a pomp thingy in the front with the back held up by an ezcomb and the hair pinned up. Pics coming later


----------



## givemecurls (Jan 18, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> Okay Im back. I got a much needed but unwanted trim and though I lost length I love it. I swing my head and my hair follows. But to get back to BSL I am going to LOOSELY, LOOSELY bun (after cutting off that breakage into a bang and getting rid of those splits not trying to backtrack) My ends are just delish right now and it would hurt me to ruin them. Sigh I'll be back. But I have a question: Has anyone that does braidouts quite a bit notice any changes in there ends? Good or bad?


 
My ends always seem to hold up good when I do a braidout but roller set the ends. The style usually last me up to a week and if I seal my ends,before rolling them, my hair stays nice and moisturized. Sort of a CurlyNikki-esque look. This is what my recent one looked like: The Curly Misfit: The Minimalist Braid-N-Curl


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm not in the challenge, but i had been bunning up my hair for about 2 weeks before i joined here LOL. i natural and i bun my big two strand twists up everyday. it's fun. i want to get some cute little hair accessories though.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 18, 2011)

I did not join but I just planned a personal mini challenge to bun 5 days each week...Mon-Friday...wash on Sat....wear down on Sun and then back into the bun.  I started Jan 12th and will continue until Easter April 24th.  If I can do this and is satisfied with the outcome then I will join this challenge.  Wish me luck!


----------



## janda (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been bunning 7 days per week. I'll continue to bun every day until the weekend of February 12th.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is how I am wearing my bun throughout the challenge.  I love using the Christina comb since I am deathly afraid of using bands.  It doesn't put pressure on any one place overwhelmingly.  I use it to put my hair in a ponytail (wrapping it twice around) and then bunch of my ends and roll then under.  I secure my ends using hair pins inserted upwards into my bun.  I then get my edges damp a little and smooth on some KCCC until all the little curls are laying flat (I really use and curl cream as most have some type of hold but don't seem to be as harsh on my hair as gel is).  I then wrap a silk scarf around my head and leave on for a minimum of 20 mins to set.  This lasts all day.


----------



## diadall (Jan 18, 2011)

^Off to research the Christina comb.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 18, 2011)

@trume So Pretty!!  What is a christian comb? And where can I get one to add to my hair toy collection?? 

I'm flat ironing again today, so I'll be to my pencil bun in no time


----------



## TruMe (Jan 18, 2011)

@jasmineml - Thanks!!

@diadall and @jasmineml - OK, so I went searching for a picture for this comb on Goody's website and they do not sell them anymore.  I found something similar on Amazon for $2 sold by Scunci called the stretch comb.   I cannot believe it's that hard to find.  I picked them up from my local Target less than a year ago.  They were a little hard to work with at first but eventually they have been the best thing in my collection to date!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 18, 2011)

I have some of those!!  I just never thought to use them as bun secures :scratchch  Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## diadall (Jan 18, 2011)

TruMe said:


> @jasmineml - Thanks!!
> 
> @diadall and @jasmineml - OK, so I went searching for a picture for this comb on Goody's website and they do not sell them anymore. I found something similar on Amazon for $2 sold by Scunci called the stretch comb. I cannot believe it's that hard to find. I picked them up from my local Target less than a year ago. They were a little hard to work with at first but eventually they have been the best thing in my collection to date!


 
Okay, I have one of those (somewhere).  I didn't know its proper name.

Thanks.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 18, 2011)

@diadall and @jasmineml - You are both welcome.


----------



## CarmelCupcake (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I would like to join the challenge too!


----------



## givemecurls (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok as promised here is my twist bun. I have a little curly that managed to work its way out  but otherwise all the twist are pinned down.


----------



## afjhnsn (Jan 18, 2011)

I keep shying away from this. I used to wear twist/braid/bantu knot outs constantly but as my hair has gotten longer I've gotten more paranoid about my ends (esp since I got them clipped in Dec and they look much better now). I still don't want to officially join because I may decide to start doing bantu knot outs more frequently, but for now I'll lurk and bun 5 or so times/week.


----------



## diadall (Jan 18, 2011)

afjhnsn said:


> I keep shying away from this. I used to wear twist/braid/bantu knot outs constantly but as my hair has gotten longer I've gotten more paranoid about my ends (esp since I got them clipped in Dec and they look much better now). I still don't want to officially join because I may decide to start doing bantu knot outs more frequently, but for now I'll lurk and bun 5 or so times/week.



I am bunning but I am getting bored with it.  I have been wearing a bun about 5-7 days a week since late October.  I know that sounds like nothing but I quit wearing my hair freestyle cold turkey.

I just don't feel sexy with a bun.  I keep thinking of that episode of King of Queens where Doug hated Carrie's bun.  

YouTube - Bun Dummy 2/3

But I want length and I must keep going.  BUN ON!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

Ladies, you all can tell me to pack my lurking bags and go home. Check out these items that I posted in the HYH thread. It will help you spice up bunning just a tad bit.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12620467-post916.html
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12620987-post919.html
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12636157-post963.html

I didn't want to post the pics here, they are rather large. 

BUNNERS UNITE!



TruMe said:


> @jasmineml - Thanks!!
> 
> @diadall and @jasmineml - OK, so I went searching for a picture for this comb on Goody's website and they do not sell them anymore.  I found something similar on Amazon for $2 sold by Scunci called the stretch comb.   I cannot believe it's that hard to find.  I picked them up from my local Target less than a year ago.  They were a little hard to work with at first but eventually they have been the best thing in my collection to date!


I have this but I'm so clumsy with using it. Teach me, teach me, teach me.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 19, 2011)

diadall said:


> I am bunning but I am getting bored with it.  I have been wearing a bun about 5-7 days a week since late October.  I know that sounds like nothing but I quit wearing my hair freestyle cold turkey.
> 
> I just don't feel sexy with a bun.  I keep thinking of that episode of King of Queens where Doug hated Carrie's bun.
> 
> But I want length and I must keep going.  BUN ON!



I am completely feeling the same way with everything you said here.  Getting bored, bunning cold turkey, not feeling cute.  I haven't been doing it as long as you though, MAN, October IS a long time.  But like you stated, we must keep going in order to get that length faster.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 19, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I have this but I'm so clumsy with using it. Teach me, teach me, teach me.



  I will try and do a tutorial for you this weekend.  Never done one before so we will see how it goes. erplexed


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 19, 2011)

Just checking in since it's been a few days since I last posted. I'm definitely still bunning everyday. I had a moment of weakness when I thought I would drop out. My husband has been holding me accountable and when I mentioned my frustration with my hair and wanting to stop bunning he said, "I thought you were going to do this for a year? Are you a quitter?" I think I said yes and then stormed off. LOL. But the next morning my hair was back in a bun. AHAHAHA! He just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. 

I did go out with friends last night, however, and I took down the bun I'd been wearing all day and turned it into a puff. So, I suppose I used my pass for the month. That's fine. I don't go out often, so I doubt I'll wish I hadn't used it. 

I hope I didn't just jinx myself!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2011)

TruMe said:


> I will try and do a tutorial for you this weekend.  Never done one before so we will see how it goes. erplexed



Don't have us all :mob: and huntin' you down for that tutorial!  I have one of those things in a drawer somewhere.  Don't think I've ever used it!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 19, 2011)

Let's keep it together ladies!!!  That's what we are here for...encouragement!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2011)

diadall said:


> I am bunning but I am getting bored with it.  I have been wearing a bun about 5-7 days a week since late October.  I know that sounds like nothing but I quit wearing my hair freestyle cold turkey.
> 
> I just don't feel sexy with a bun.  I keep thinking of that episode of King of Queens where Doug hated Carrie's bun.
> 
> ...





That was funny " that's Mexico you frigging idiot." 
I do know see how a bun can seem unattractive but seriously buns are stylish ESP with hair toys. I personally don't care what anyone thinks cause Im goig to reach goal superfast.


----------



## afjhnsn (Jan 20, 2011)

diadall said:


> I am bunning but I am getting bored with it.  I have been wearing a bun about 5-7 days a week since late October.  I know that sounds like nothing but I quit wearing my hair freestyle cold turkey.
> 
> I just don't feel sexy with a bun.  I keep thinking of that episode of King of Queens where Doug hated Carrie's bun.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I love that episode!
The only way I can wear a bun & still feel attractive (rather than matronly) is if it's at the top of my head. It sounds silly, but it looks really cute! But if it's in the back or the bottom ... Meh..


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 20, 2011)

Try some side buns, with a flower on the other side. Nothing wrong with a little Spanish flare


----------



## TruMe (Jan 20, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Don't have us all :mob: and huntin' you down for that tutorial!  I have one of those things in a drawer somewhere.  Don't think I've ever used it!



  Yes, Ma'am!  I will be working on it first thing in the morning on Sat.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 20, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> Try some side buns, with a flower on the other side. Nothing wrong with a little Spanish flare



I would love to do a side bun but my hair isn't that long just yet for one side to make it all the way over to the other side.  One day though, one day...


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 20, 2011)

How are all you bunners doing?  I'm really enjoying my buns!  I'm going to order more hair toys this weekend. 

Here are some pics:

First pic is from yesterday and the second pic is from today.

Thanks so much to divachyk for turning me on to the cute little "bun net".  I use it for all of my buns now! 

ETA:  Here are the youtube videos I used to create help me create these buns.

Pic #1 - "Messy Bun" YouTube - Bun Tutorial

Pic #2 - "Southern Tease Bun"  YouTube - maneandchic "The Southern Tease"


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> How are all you bunners doing?  I'm really enjoying my buns!  I'm going to order more hair toys this weekend.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> ...



Loooovee the buns! What toys do you speak of? Tell me tell me 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 20, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Loooovee the buns! What toys do you speak of? Tell me tell me
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



LOL!  Pull out your credit card then check out this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...872-*-*-*hair-accessories-websites-*-*-*.html


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not in the challenge cause i'm a roller setting maniac but I have been wearing a bun for just about the whole week. Getting a relaxer tomorrow 

No other ways to tame these roots 

Happy bunning. I have grown to love them


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> LOL!  Pull out your credit card then check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...872-*-*-*hair-accessories-websites-*-*-*.html


Oh yeah, I stopped lurking that thread...it will make you go broke! and that ain't no joke.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd like to join, if its not too late  

Name: Halee
Starting length: Shoulder Length
Method of bunning: wet and dry bunning
# of days you will be bunning: 7 
Starting Pic:

*Dec 2010*


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome new challengers!!  I'd love to post pics of my buns...I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun   But please, keep sharing everyone!  I'm getting great inspiration!!


----------



## TruMe (Jan 21, 2011)

Third week down of bunning Mon-Fri.  I'll probably bun tomorrow but then wear my hair out on Sunday (although I don't really have anywhere to go on Sunday ).


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is my bun from today.  I did a braidout to add some texture and then did the southern tease bun with a flexi 8 clip.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 25, 2011)

Bumping!!

How's everybody doing????


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are pics of my the buns I wore this week.  I just switched between the southern tease and messy bun.  I plan to wear my hair down tomorrow.

ETA: whoops! I just noticed that my scrunchie is showing in the second pic.  I was going to delete it, but nah, that's how I looked.  I just need to keep practicing!


----------



## Loverain (Jan 27, 2011)

Checking in: Its been a minute since I hve updated I just started classes and I already have alot on my plate. 

On to the hair update. I have been bunnig faithfully and loving it. This style is great for my crazy schedule, I dont have to think about my hair. 

Anyway I have noticed growth and thickness. YES! Im in the one inch a month challenge and I plan on updating every 2 months so I will give exact measurements march 4.

Still taking Biotin and I am now applying a horsetail, sulfur and castor oil mix. And I started taking zumba classes. I just need to up my water and I think I can get optimum growth. 

My shedding is to a minimum because I no longer brush my hair while wet I only finger comb, bun and then I brush my edges down with gel.

I have noticed my hair loves and needs alot protein so my breakage has stopped almost completely.


----------



## givemecurls (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello All! Hope things have been well 

Nothing special to report yet....I'm doing donuts buns on stretched hair and wet buns using my EZ Combs when I'm lazy LOL Right now my hair is in rollers so maybe I'll do a length check once my hair is dry....don't want to be overzealous and check too often..hoping to be well on my way to BSL!


----------



## omegawife5 (Jan 30, 2011)

I just saw this challenge and am mad that I'm starting so late! I guess the saying 'better late than never' really does apply here, huh? LOL. I typically bun or place my hair in a pony tail anyway so this is right up my ally. Plus this is my FIRST challenge ever so yay me!

Name:Omegawife5
Starting Length: BSL
Method of bunning: Bunning on blow dried hair
Number of Days I'm Bunning: 6 days a week


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2011)

Loverain said:


> *Still taking Biotin* and I am now applying a horsetail, sulfur and castor oil mix. And I started taking zumba classes. I just need to up my water and I think I can get optimum growth.



How much Biotin do you take daily?  I'm heading to GNC on Tuesday (gold card week!) to get my regular vitamins and I was thinking of picking up some Biotin while I'm there.



omegawife5 said:


> I just saw this challenge and am mad that I'm starting so late! I guess the saying 'better late than never' really does apply here, huh? LOL. I typically bun or place my hair in a pony tail anyway so this is right up my ally. Plus this is my FIRST challenge ever so yay me!
> 
> Name:Omegawife5
> Starting Length: BSL
> ...



Welcome!  Better late than never!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 30, 2011)

Wigging it right now but I am thinking about adding wet bunning to my reggie when the weather breaks.  I'll be  in and out of this thread looking for pics and tips!  Happy hair growing ladies!!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey ladies!  It's the end of January and I can honestly say I've been pretty true to my 7days a week bunning.  Looking forward to February, I'll definitely use my pass for V-day.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, just finished one month of bunning 5 days a week and I couldn't be happier with my hair right now.  I am anxiously awaiting for me to hit BSL by the end of this year.


----------



## PrissyHippie (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola Ladies, I had major plans for my buns. I even brought cute hair toys. HOWEVER.....So Far the only Jazzy thing I have done in a month is a Chinese Bun(it was very cute). Every other day has been: Pony Tail with Ends tuck under using a bobby pin. This Month I will do better.
Happy Bunning Ladies


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 2, 2011)

im so frustrated. 

when ibun on dry straight hair it looks really tiny  

but when its wet and ibun it looks soo full and big =o like ihave alot more hair..

ima  try wetting only my ponytail  or blow dry around the sides of my hair but keep my ponytail wet >=)

erplexed


----------



## omegawife5 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! You ladies have become so inspiring w/ the ideas and different hair accessories. I won't even tell you how much money I spent on hair stuff today  ....ok, it was only $7 but I just felt so inspired: yep:.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

What did you get? 





omegawife5 said:


> WOW! You ladies have become so inspiring w/ the ideas and different hair accessories. I won't even tell you how much money I spent on hair stuff today  ....ok, it was only $7 but I just felt so inspired: yep:.





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## curlycrocheter (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got my wooden hair forks in the mail today, and I love them!!!!!  They hold my hair very well without causing tension or pain, or poking me in the head.  I'll definitely be rocking these all month long!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 4, 2011)

I alternate between rollersets and buns and I think this will be my main styles in life. I enjoy them both very much. I want to wait until I'm BSL to get some hair toys because I have a lot of layers that stick out.

Bunner4Lyfe!!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm checking in....Still wet bunning every single day.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 6, 2011)

Bumping!  I ordered some sparkly scrunchies last week that should spice up my bunning game.  Can't wait to get them.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 7, 2011)

I made another week on this challenge. YEAH!!  My hair is growing ridiculously fast.  I am so excited about my growth.  The shrinkage just makes it quite deceiving.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 7, 2011)

Not in the challenge, but i'm rocking an air-dryed bun right now. didn't feel like roller setting my hair 

So i'm doing a set one week and an air-dryed bun the next


----------



## dede1129 (Feb 7, 2011)

I started to rollerset last night and ended up doing an air dry bun too.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 7, 2011)

dede1129 said:


> I started to rollerset last night and ended up doing an air dry bun too.



Me too 

I was being rushed to go to a super bowl party and decided to just bun it up *shrugs*

I will probably co-wash this out and set on wed...heck, even tomorrow night


----------



## Loverain (Feb 7, 2011)

I have to admit that i have been slacking with my buns. I am on a personal no heat challenge so i have been wet bunning and I think i need a break. I did mini twist on my hair friday and I have been loving it I can touch my hair and it moves lol. I think this may be my protective style for awhile. 


Sorry ladies I failed this challenge.

If I feel that I am not making progress then I will be back to bunning because it is a definate way to retain length.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 7, 2011)

Loverain said:


> I have to admit that i have been slacking with my buns. I am on a personal no heat challenge so i have been wet bunning and I think i need a break. I did mini twist on my hair friday and I have been loving it I can touch my hair and it moves lol. I think this may be my protective style for awhile.
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies I failed this challenge.
> ...



You didn't fail. When your twists get old, you can bun them up...when you take them down in between sets, you can bun them up.........


----------



## Loverain (Feb 7, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> You didn't fail. When your twists get old, you can bun them up...when you take them down in between sets, you can bun them up.........


 


Thats true Thanks for being positive. I was scared to post


----------



## curlycrocheter (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm back to not having a computer   But I'm still bunning.  I love my forks because they hold really well, but don't put pressure on my head. Yay!!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 8, 2011)

sigh...still bunning. i should update more often


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 8, 2011)

Still bunning....  I'll post pics of this week's buns on Friday.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I realize that I am behind on the times... but I've been wearing my hair in a ponytail bun for about a week and came to the conclusion that this may be the method to help grow and retain length...

My concerns:
I'm new to bunning but I see most of you that do have longer hair can play with different holders, my concern is the ponytail holder i use will thin out my hair, it seems counteractive. My hair is a natural 4b-ish texture that I blow dry (and sometimes) flat iron out, it comes to shoulder length in the back, what are some buns to do on "shorter" hair?

ETA: I mentioned my texture because the more I leave my hair in its curly state, the knottier my ends get, the more cutting i have to do, the less length i will retain. I'm determined this year!


----------



## KurleeK5 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if i officically joined, but I've been bunning since December... i've already gotten great progress...i am on a 2-week straightening break (for vacation and a wedding) but i can already feel myself getting paranoid about my ends! 
I miss my bun already...


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi I am bunning anyway so I hope I can join/ subscribe. 







I wet bun seven days a week as I am transitioning long term and it's easier for me. 

My starting length is cbl at front and a little longer at the back.


----------



## CB1731 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dropping out. Buns are not for me. I am wearing my hair braided under my half-wig

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Wanderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Question:
Is there a correct or better way to wet bun?  I  wore a bun on banded hair for a couple of days but then wet bunned the next day and got a ton of compliments (I didn't realize they were so different).  So I would like to wet bun more (plus its easier than banding for a full day before doing my hair)  I know hair is weaker when wet, so I was wondering is a there a better or gentler way to do it.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi ladies!  Here are my buns from this week.  The last pic is my "total give up" bun.  I didn't feel like doing my hair that day.  I just twisted, tucked, and clipped. 

I'll try to get more creative next week.


----------



## Napp (Feb 11, 2011)

im trying to get some ideas.my buns look so annorexic when my hair is straight but i love being able to detangle my hair everyday


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 11, 2011)

my bun for this week is in my siggie. I'm getting bored too.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Feb 11, 2011)

Ideas for shoulder length..ish hair please!! All of you have these beautiful full buns... Slightly jelly


----------



## divachyk (Feb 11, 2011)

Lurker checking in - I've been bunning since circa June '10 for the most part and I'm starting to desire variety so I've supplementing by wearing my half-wig and lace-front. I think bunning has worked wonders for my hair.

@sunnieb - you and your buns are straight fabulous! (((hugs))) to you! 
:kneel:​


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 11, 2011)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Ideas for shoulder length..ish hair please!! All of you have these beautiful full buns... Slightly jelly



Hi there!  All I did when I first started my HHJ was bun my SL hair.  I mainly used one of those foam doughnut thingies:






Also, bun your hair after after doing a braidout, or bantu-knot out.  It makes your hair look fuller.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 11, 2011)

divachyk - girl please!  You know you are my bunning inspiration!  I've recruited another bunner at my job.  She loves your idea of using the little bun nets!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2011)

@sunnieb -- I LOVE IT! keep working it because oh-yeah you doing that. *_hands on hips, head knod, zorro snap*_


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2011)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Ideas for shoulder length..ish hair please!! All of you have these beautiful full buns... Slightly jelly


You can bun all the same as anyone else. The key is to not to wrap the bunned part of your hair to tight. The tighter you wrap it, the smaller the bun. The looser your wrap it, the juicier the bun. 

The vid is a bit animated  but check this out: YouTube - Quick 2 minute hair bun I bunned this way until I figured how to wrap my buns without making them look so tiny. My current method for bunning is detailed in my blog. See siggy. HTH!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for that. Is the donut drying?


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2011)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Thanks for that. Is the donut drying?



Wrap it in silk scarf  

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2011)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Thanks for that. Is the donut drying?



Failed to say, or satin scarf 
Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 12, 2011)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Thanks for that. Is the donut drying?



I used to drench mine with ntm silk touch so I never had a problem with dryness.

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 13, 2011)

For the ladies who think their hair is too short to bun, I present a tutorial put together by @dontspeakdefeat

How to Make a bun album | Tamika Bell Weave Specialist | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

If anyone tries this bun, please post a pic!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 16, 2011)

How is everybody doing?  I'm still in a bunning rut.  I did something different though.  Instead of my usual scrunchie ponytail as a bun base, I used a banana clip.  Then I just fanned my hair out, rolled under, and pinned.  It looks exactly the same as my normal bun without the stress of putting my hair in a ponytail so often.






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Napp (Feb 16, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> How is everybody doing?  I'm still in a bunning rut.  I did something different though.  Instead of my usual scrunchie ponytail as a bun base, I used a banana clip.  Then I just fanned my hair out, rolled under, and pinned.  It looks exactly the same as my normal bun without the stress of putting my hair in a ponytail so often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so nice. I like hair acessories that hold the hair flat because it gives voulme to my buns and ponytail. Plus they dont have as much tention.


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay Im back. Again.  I have discovered a few things. I only have breakage when I bun on airdried hair. (First aha moment) And that silk scrunchies may help me the most when I bun because my thin edge on my right side caused by eczema limits me moving them around (Second aha moment). Now I have one question I tuck and spread my buns but what can I pin them with? I tried large bobby pins they left me with a thin spot in the middle of my head. I just recently tried the clips I use to roller set and that worked perfectly. No snagging or anything but when I took it down for the day it had a few pieces of hair in it. I think I have tried all clips there are to try but none of them work


----------



## TruMe (Feb 20, 2011)

I have truly been sticking to the challenge and my hair is definitely thanking me for it.  I wore my hair out this past weekend and it really looked great!  I am getting a little bored of my buns though and want to try out some of the other styles that I've been seeing.  I think it's time to take a trip to Claire's to buy up a bunch of hair accessories!!


----------



## TruMe (Feb 22, 2011)

I had the worst time trying to do a different bun then I normally do as I am getting a sore spot.  It did not go well.  I am in desperate need of more accessories, as I stated above.  I think I may try these hair sticks everyone is talking about even though I am styling-challenged.  I tried to do a side bun but feel like my hair is still a bit too short as the bun was too tiny for my liking.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 22, 2011)

TruMe, try using fillers such as some faux hair or a stocking. Ball it up, cover it with your hair and pin it in place.


----------



## winona (Feb 22, 2011)

Melissa-jane said:


> Hi I am bunning anyway so I hope I can join/ subscribe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 22, 2011)

TruMe said:


> I had the worst time trying to do a different bun then I normally do as I am getting a sore spot. It did not go well. I am in desperate need of more accessories, as I stated above. *I think I may try these hair sticks everyone is talking about even though I am styling-challenged.* I tried to do a side bun but feel like my hair is still a bit too short as the bun was too tiny for my liking.


 
Go to the hairstick thread. CelinaStarr has posted some very good tutorials on using hairsticks. If you doing right, you'll not feel the tension and might save your hair from breakage.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 22, 2011)

winona said:


> Melissa-jane said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am bunning anyway so I hope I can join/ subscribe.
> ...


----------



## TruMe (Feb 22, 2011)

lady_Esquire - GREAT IDEA!!!  Thanks, I will definitely be trying this tomorrow.

wavezncurlz - I thought I may have saw something like this before.  Thanks for reminding me.  I will check it out and hope that they have some tutorials/photos of sticks used with curly hair.


----------



## winona (Feb 22, 2011)

Reading is fundamental  My question was answered after reading further


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 23, 2011)

Lazy bun today.  Just rolled and pinned.  I did two bantu knots in the front to make curly bangs so it looks like I put in some effort when I really didn't. 






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Napp (Feb 23, 2011)

sunnieb i am going to steal that bangs idea. i need something new for the front of my buns.

i think i might unofficially join this challenge. i just love buns so much and i would like to try giving my buns some variety. 

also is it just me or i dont see alot of buns for natural hair that dont involve intricate braiding/twistsing, i like those kind of buns but they arent what i consider everyday buns...


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 25, 2011)

Im back to bunning, left my wig alone til Mardi Gras. This is todas bun....Finger Roll Fanout Bun LOL










 THIS WAS THE CRAZY NG BEFORE HAND....






Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## divachyk (Feb 25, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im back to bunning, left my wig alone til Mardi Gras. This is todas bun....Finger Roll Fanout Bun LOL
> 
> THIS WAS THE CRAZY NG BEFORE HAND....
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....



VERY PRETTY 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Toy (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Ladies for all these beautiful buns.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice buns ladies.......... Oh how I wish was in this challenge ...


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 25, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Nice buns ladies.......... Oh how I wish was in this challenge ...



@TLC1020 - Join us!  There's always room for more!


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 26, 2011)

I love the bun challenges my hair thrives while in buns, but right now I am wearing braids. When I remove the braids and relax my hair I will be 32 weeks (8 months) post but I am not sure if my hair will be long enough to bun.  



sunnieb said:


> @TLC1020 - Join us!  There's always room for more!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 26, 2011)

THANKS DC, I REALIZED THAT MY BUN IS ALWAYS SLEEKER AFTER A COWASH....SO I TRY TO GET ONE IN EVERY OTHER DAY.





divachyk said:


> VERY PRETTY
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 26, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> THANKS DC, I REALIZED THAT MY BUN IS ALWAYS SLEEKER AFTER A COWASH....SO I TRY TO GET ONE IN EVERY OTHER DAY.
> 
> ..



girl - look at your growth! YAY! Are you transitioning?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 27, 2011)

Banana clip messy bun I'm wearing today.  I'll probably wear this all week.  Not really feeling creative.






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Feb 27, 2011)

@sunnieb -- I LOVE THAT BUN, girl! I might just dig out the hold banana clips and have at it.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 27, 2011)

@Melissa-jane



wavezncurlz said:


> winona said:
> 
> 
> > +1 and what is it? Is it a comb or clip?


 
+2


----------



## Nina_1987 (Feb 27, 2011)

what are the wet bunning ladies style methods during the winter season? i'm just a curious bystander


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 27, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb -- I LOVE THAT BUN, girl! I might just dig out the hold banana clips and have at it.




divachyk - Girrrrllll!  My newgrowth ain't playin' this go 'round!  Bunning is the only thing keeping me from relaxing early.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 27, 2011)

I enjoyed my "out" weekend hair, now it's back to the buns.  I just went and picked up a banana clip so we'll see how this goes tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 28, 2011)

I was having one of those mornings today!  I didn't feel like fooling with my banana clip. 

I used a black silk scrunchie and put my hair in a loose ponytail.  I then fanned my hair out, swirled around and put a bun net on top.  I love it because I'm getting closer to divachyk's bun!  Funny how this happens when you aren't trying.

Here's a pic:






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TruMe (Feb 28, 2011)

sunnieb - I cannot wait to have a bun like yours!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 28, 2011)

fanning out is the best way to make your bun look huge. Good tip!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 28, 2011)

Nina_1987 said:


> what are the wet bunning ladies style methods during the winter season? i'm just a curious bystander



Don't want this question to get lost in here......

Any ladies know the answer?  I don't wet bun, so I don't have a clue.  You don't have to be in this challenge to answer.  Come on in and join the bunning discussion!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 28, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> fanning out is the best way to make your bun look huge. Good tip!



Yep!    Also, using a bun net is another priceless tip.  I'm tellin' ya'll, divachyk is the bunning queen!  That's where I got all of these bunning tips from.

I've been stalk.....err um....surprise following her for a while now.


----------



## Napp (Feb 28, 2011)

Nina_1987 said:


> what are the wet bunning ladies style methods during the winter season? i'm just a curious bystander



here are some wet bun styles i have done. i dont do wet buns any more. i do them on damp hair.





















i wish i had a camera to show new buns but this ebay chick is taking her sweet time to send me my camera. i might have to do a paypal dispute.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 1, 2011)

Who has one of these Goody modern updo pins and can tell me how to use mine?  The online tutorials don't help me!   It's supposed to be super simple dangit!







Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 1, 2011)

Bumppppp!!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Who has one of these Goody modern updo pins and can tell me how to use mine?  The online tutorials don't help me!   It's supposed to be super simple dangit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use mine to make what looks like a french roll bun. I tuck the updo pin it in my hair like I would do a hair comb.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Yep!    Also, using a bun net is another priceless tip.  I'm tellin' ya'll, @divachyk is the bunning queen!  That's where I got all of these bunning tips from.
> 
> I've been stalk.....err um....surprise following her for a while now.


Funny how the tables turn; I need ahem, stalk you instead. That hair is looking divinely luscious.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

Nina_1987 said:


> what are the wet bunning ladies style methods during the winter season? i'm just a curious bystander


I've never wet bun in the winter. It's far too cold for me to venture into that. I wet bun occasionally in the spring/summer when I don't mind my hair being damp. Hope someone pops in and answers your question.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 2, 2011)

Back to the banana clip bun today! 






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been sporting a wet bun on day 1, take down moisturize/seal and then twist each half of my head into a big twist and pin to my head for bed. Then take it down and bun again the next day. 

I think I may go get the hair net for my buns and try this fanning method. I'm so paranoid about my ends getting tortured through the bunning process. I have been dampening my hair with s-curl, moisturizing it with ORS hair lotion, and sealing with castor oil. I also apply this when my hair is soaking wt out the shower as well. 

I'm in the roller setting challenge, but I need a break. I need to keep it up though, so I can save my buns for deep into my stretch. I only stretch for 4 to 6 month, but still


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 2, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> Now I have one question I tuck and spread my buns but what can I pin them with?



SuchaLady - I use good day hair pins to pin my hair down first.  Then I use two clips on my nape.  Next, I put on bun net.  Last, I fluff out my bun and use the open pins to hold hair and bun net in place.







Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 3, 2011)

Today's bun:






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 3, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @SuchaLady - I use good day hair pins to pin my hair down first. Then I use two clips on my nape. Next, I put on bun net. Last, I fluff out my bun and use the open pins to hold hair and bun net in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you SOOOOO much!  I just ordered some Good Day Hair pins. They should be coming today. I used the ones in the middle of the picture and they work fairly well but I always had little pieces of hair stuck in them. But hopefully the Good Day pins are my solution


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 4, 2011)

Had trouble swirling my hair this morning, but the bun net is holding everything in place!  






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Where is everybody???

I'm still bunnin'!  Buns are really helping me get through this stretch.  

Here's how I look today:











Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## dede1129 (Mar 7, 2011)

How long is your stretch? Awesome job!

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 7, 2011)

dede1129 said:


> How long is your stretch? Awesome job!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Thanks! 

Doing 14 week stretches now, but I hope to get to 16 weeks sometime this year.  



Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a HARD time with the whole swirling thing yesterday


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 8, 2011)

Still wearing my buns!  I'll probably bun all the way until my relaxer next Friday.  My newgrowth ain't playin' around!






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 8, 2011)

Gah!!!  I haven't been able to update my own dam challenge!  But I just got a new laptop, and fixed my subscription renewal problems so I'm back!!!  I'm glad everyone is updating and being dilligent.  My birthday is this month, so I'll be cheating a little bit    But I can definitley tell that bunning has done nothing but help my hair to thrive.

Oh, and if anyone else needs to be added to the list just pm me.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been bunning monday through friday since this challenge started although just recently I started getting quite bored of the same ol' bun so here is what I tried one day.  I just put half my hair in one of those goody ouchless clips, and tucked the ends under securing with a clip.  Then I just lightly took the ends of the bottom half of my hair and then tucked it under and secured it with a clip.

Then once I got to the office, I wasn't really feeling it so I decided to bring my ends from the bottom section up and tuck along with the top section.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 10, 2011)

After trimming the ends of my hair a couple of days ago, I started wearing my hair in a wet bun. I'm thinking about taking on this challenge again. :eyebrows2


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 10, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> Gah!!!  I haven't been able to update my own dam challenge!  But I just got a new laptop, and fixed my subscription renewal problems so I'm back!!!  I'm glad everyone is updating and being dilligent.  My birthday is this month, so I'll be cheating a little bit    But I can definitley tell that bunning has done nothing but help my hair to thrive.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone else needs to be added to the list just pm me.




I was wondering what happened to you!  Glad you're up and running again!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been bunning daily so I was unofficially on this challenge. So now sign me up, I have some PS styles in my fotki.  I've been wearing a sock bun, not the usual one but a baggie and bun cover bka clean sock over my bun, keeps my length moisturized and protected.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 10, 2011)

sunnieb -- refresh me, did you get the TT for your ng?


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^divachyk - ok you got me, what does TT mean?


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 10, 2011)

Checking in!  Twists in a bun.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^divachyk - ok you got me, what does TT mean?



tangle teezer 
it's a round shaped brush that detangles all lkind of hair easily


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 11, 2011)

Lucia said:


> tangle teezer
> it's a round shaped brush that detangles all lkind of hair easily



Oh that little thing!  No, I don't have it.  I just detangle with a wide-toothed comb, conditioner and leave-ins.



Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Oh that little thing!  No, I don't have it.  I just detangle with a wide-toothed comb, conditioner and leave-ins.



The TT is a neat gadget. It looks a little intimidating at first. Every time I use it, I swear it be pulling out my hair but when I inspect the hairs, 9.5 out of 10, it's a shed hair, not a broken hair. Life is so much easier now that I have the TT.  It doesn't matter what week post I am, it works every time without fail.

P.S. Sorry for throwing the random acronym at you.

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App[/QUOTE]



Lucia said:


> tangle teezer
> it's a round shaped brush that detangles all lkind of hair easily


Hey Lucia, thx for jumping in to answer as I was MIA much of yesterday.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2011)

Purchased a neat bunning gadgety hair candy thingy from Walgreens. Have not used it yet. Looks neat, hope it works. It's called bendini clip. Will try it this weekend.
https://www.bendiniclip.com/


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Purchased a neat bunning gadgety hair candy thingy from Walgreens. Have not used it yet. Looks neat, hope it works. It's called bendini clip. Will try it this weekend.
> https://www.bendiniclip.com/



Post a pic and give a full review!  I never have enough bunning toys!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope it's not to late to join. I just renewed my subscription on Thursday. 

*Name**:*morehairplease
*Starting length**:*somewhere between ear and chin length when stretched
*Method of bunning*: bunning under wigs and wet/dry bunning
*# of days you will be bunning:*7 days a week
*Starting Pic:*will post after my press on Sunday


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 11, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Had trouble swirling my hair this morning, but the bun net is holding everything in place!



I love those bun colors I just wish I could get a bun cover in black they're all brown where I live. I still use them though I try not to because of the mismatching color.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2011)

Fhrizzball - why not order online from Sally's or ebay?


----------



## SunshineStell (Mar 12, 2011)

Name: SunshineStell
Current length: BSB
# of days: 5 days per week
Starting pic:


----------



## PrissyHippie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola ladies. I am still bunning. I will MAKE myself take pictures. I made a cool bun using a banana clip.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 12, 2011)

SunshineStell said:


> Name: SunshineStell
> Current length: BSB
> # of days: 5 days per week
> Starting pic:




SunshineStell

Oh wowie! Such a small world. Hiya big sis 

Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2011)

@sunnieb - used the bendini clip and love it, so much that I went back to Walgreen's and purchased a white one. 

I'm not the best at doing reviews but here goes - the clip is small but sturdy. The downside to it being small means that comb placement is vital to keeping the style in place and that I can only use it a select few ways but that's okay, it provides me with enough variety that I can give my hair a break from bunning but still protective style. The comb portion of the clip doesn't pull, tug or snag the hair. It's really as easy as the infomercial suggests - bend and snap! It only took me a couple of tries to figure out where to place the comb. Once I got that part down, it was truly easy peasy. The pics are HORRIBLE because my hair in wind blown from it being super duper windy today and pics are blurry because my dh is at work and I was trying to snap them myself. At least it gives you a fuzzy visual of what my hair looked like in the bendini clip. I wrapped my hair in something like a figure 8 (kinda like figure 8 Krispy Kreme donut), placed bendini in and voila! Oh and the best part is, that little clip holds all the hair, no other pins needed.

https://www.bendiniclip.com/


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 14, 2011)

^^^ divachyk gorgeous hair as always!  Not sure if I want to try that clip just yet.

My hair is in a bun today, but my newgrowth is actually pushing the hairpins out!  Whew!  I'll be so glad when Friday gets here so I can do my relaxer!  Here's a pic:






I have to keep pushing my pins in place every so often just to keep my bun up.  This newgrowth is putting up a good fight! Lol!

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Mar 14, 2011)

sunnieb - would this be your first self-relaxer? your hair is looking plump and gorgeous!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - would this be your first self-relaxer? your hair is looking plump and gorgeous!



Yes, it is.  I am R-E-A-D-Y!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 14, 2011)

So I'm trying my hand at wet bunning this week. I seem to get too much shrinkage to bun properly just doing braidouts. Also I have fallen in love with Giovanni SAS conditioner as a leave in. That with EVCO and/or grapeseed oil and my hair feels almost silky.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2011)

My bun net is hanging on for dear life, I have hair pins sticking out on one side, and my newgrowth is still fighting me.  Ugh!  Still bunnin' though!






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking juicy juicy bunnalishus 



sunnieb said:


> My bun net is hanging on for dear life, I have hair pins sticking out on one side, and my newgrowth is still fighting me.  Ugh!  Still bunnin' though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 16, 2011)

hey ladies!
Sitll bunning! 
I'm doing variations on the bun Conterria has on her profile pic - this one half up and half down...






divachyk - I wanna try that binidini thing. I might have to order it though - no walgreens around me.

I


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Looking juicy juicy *bunnalishus*
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



Thanks lady!  I like this word!



wavezncurlz said:


> hey ladies!
> Sitll bunning!
> I'm doing variations on the bun @Conterria has on her profile pic - this one half up and half down...
> 
> ...



Ooooooo!  I love this look!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 16, 2011)

wavezncurlz - I really like my bendini and I LOVE YOUR HAIR!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2011)

Loving Conterria's half-up/half-down look, I rocked this last week with a pompadour in the front because my hair was too thick to lay down flat on my head!  Just CW'd last night and did a simple wet bun using an "Ouchless" elastic and a scrunchie over top to contain the ends--will rock this for a while, or until nxt wash.  Wet bunning is my go-to style during the spring and summer.

ETA: My starting length is APL stretched, shoulder length unstretched, seen here http://fotki.com/JewellJ.  For now my hair shrinks too much while damp to wear buns not secured with an elastic or hair clip, but once it grows out some, I will use my hair sticks, hair pins, etc.  This is such a gr8 challenge for me while I'm in this grow-out phase.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 16, 2011)

So my bday is tomorrow and my SO got me a digi cam!!  I'm soooooo excited to start posting pics again!  I can finally update my blog!!  Not having electronics really sucks......


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's what I looked like a few days ago!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

@jasmineml


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm in all late:

*Name: *Itismehmmkay
*Starting length:* NL
*Method of bunning:* bunning on dry hair; using clips until hair is longer
*# of days you will be bunning:* seven days a week
*Starting Pic:* I'll be back


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 19, 2011)

Since my relaxer I have been just doing a messy bun....After my exam I will wear it out, either str8 or curlformers. 
Using Aloe vera juice and sealing with hot six oil.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 19, 2011)

I've kept it bunned alot lately  just havent been checking in 

igotta make sure to change the position of my bun every now and then..


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 19, 2011)

Just checking in. I have been bunning daily. Yesterday, though, my little protective phony bun decides to fall off my hair and fly away in the wind....while I was shopping. I really liked that piece. (sigh).


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey bunning divas!

I relaxed on Friday, so I had to whip my hair back and forth for a few days.  I'm back to bunning full time now.  

Here's today's bun:






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2011)

MsSonya said:


> Just checking in. I have been bunning daily. Yesterday, though, my little protective phony bun decides to fall off my hair and fly away in the wind....while I was shopping. I really liked that piece. (sigh).



MsSonya -   What did you do when it came off?  Did anyone see you?

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 22, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Hey bunning divas!
> 
> I relaxed on Friday, so I had to whip my hair back and forth for a few days.  I'm back to bunning full time now.
> 
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Mar 22, 2011)

MsSonya said:


> Just checking in. I have been bunning daily. Yesterday, though, my little protective phony bun decides to fall off my hair and fly away in the wind....while I was shopping. I really liked that piece. (sigh).


 
Girl what? Are you okay (emotionally)?


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 22, 2011)

I dont think anybody noticed. But I still wasnt brave enough to go and run behind it.   My poor little pig tail wasn't strong enough to hold it up. It was kinda funny since I have always been afraid of that happening.

sunnieb- my Mom is supposed to dance for her 1st grade class to that song. I will loan her my WL wig.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 24, 2011)

Southern Tease bun today:






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - used the bendini clip and love it, so much that I went back to Walgreen's and purchased a white one.
> 
> I'm not the best at doing reviews but here goes - the clip is small but sturdy. The downside to it being small means that comb placement is vital to keeping the style in place and that I can only use it a select few ways but that's okay, it provides me with enough variety that I can give my hair a break from bunning but still protective style. The comb portion of the clip doesn't pull, tug or snag the hair. It's really as easy as the infomercial suggests - bend and snap! It only took me a couple of tries to figure out where to place the comb. Once I got that part down, it was truly easy peasy. The pics are HORRIBLE because my hair in wind blown from it being super duper windy today and pics are blurry because my dh is at work and I was trying to snap them myself. At least it gives you a fuzzy visual of what my hair looked like in the bendini clip. I wrapped my hair in something like a figure 8 (kinda like figure 8 Krispy Kreme donut), placed bendini in and voila! Oh and the best part is, that little clip holds all the hair, no other pins needed.
> 
> https://www.bendiniclip.com/



Thanks for the review. I picked one up myself. I just used it as decoration but here it is. I really like the bling!  

messy bun





take down of bun





It's a keeper for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^That is gorgeous! Ya'll gon' make me go buy one of those!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 25, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^That is gorgeous! Ya'll gon' make me go buy one of those!


It'd look great with your juicy buns!

Eek - that sounded funny. no homo!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 25, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> It'd look great with your juicy buns!
> 
> Eek - that sounded funny. no homo!



 LOL!


Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 28, 2011)

Monday morning and back to my buns! 






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm bunning. Bunning BUNNING!!  I'm thinking of easing up and only bunning for 6 days a week just so i don't get super bored. Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 28, 2011)

I broke down and bought a bendini clip!  If I can figure it out tonight, I'll wear it tomorrow.






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 30, 2011)

Couldn't get the bendi clip to work just yet, but I'll keep trying!

Back to the banana clip bun today:






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 2, 2011)

Bumping for updates....


----------



## PrissyHippie (Apr 2, 2011)

Still Bunning. I will make myself take pictures this week. Oh  I brought new hair toys. YaY


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2011)

Still bunnin'.....






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 7, 2011)

southern tease bun


----------



## divachyk (Apr 11, 2011)

@sunnieb and all other ladies, my style today in my siggy. Photobucket down for maintenance so I couldn't upload it directly.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2011)

divachyk - I still can't get my buns to look like yours!  I'm jealous! 

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi ladies! I have a question. I know I know another one. Has anyone tried terry cloth ponytail holders? I tried ouchless I dont even secure them too tightly but its almost as if it eats right thru my hair  I will strictly be doing buns this summer because Im in the South and it gets HOT. TIA


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey ladies how soon after relaxing do you begin bunning? I usually wear my hair down for about two weeks..


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question. I know I know another one. Has anyone tried terry cloth ponytail holders? I tried ouchless I dont even secure them too tightly but its almost as if it eats right thru my hair  I will strictly be doing buns this summer because Im in the South and it gets HOT. TIA



SuchaLady - Nope, I only use silk scrunchies or a banana clip.


Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Hey ladies how soon after relaxing do you begin bunning? I usually wear my hair down for about two weeks..



TLC1020 - I usually swing my hair around for a few days, then go right back to bunning.  The southern tease bun looks great on my freshly relaxed hair.


Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 19, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @SuchaLady - Nope, I only use silk scrunchies or a banana clip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Thanks! I have only been able to find three in a pack for like 3 dollars and they dont last long


----------



## TruMe (Apr 20, 2011)

sunnieb and divachyk - OK, I know this is like WAAYYY late but here it goes.  The tutorial for the bun that I do using that christina comb or flexible stretch comb.  Hope it helps and let me know what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEW0Bd3L42Y


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2011)

wavezncurlz ^^^ that is the cutest siggy!

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm still bunning also!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 20, 2011)

THANK YOU TruMe! You and your bun are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.



TruMe said:


> @sunnieb and @divachyk - OK, I know this is like WAAYYY late but here it goes.  The tutorial for the bun that I do using that christina comb or flexible stretch comb.  Hope it helps and let me know what you think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEW0Bd3L42Y


----------



## TruMe (Apr 20, 2011)

divachyk - Awww, thank you!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 20, 2011)

Still bunning ladies!!  I still don't have internet access, so I can't keep up as much.  But everybody's buns are so pretty!!!   I wish I could do a southern tease bun like yours wavezncurlz.  So pretty!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 20, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> Still bunning ladies!!  I still don't have internet access, so I can't keep up as much.  But everybody's buns are so pretty!!!   I wish I could do a southern tease bun like yours wavezncurlz.  So pretty!


Thanks jasmineml
I kept checking your blog for bun ideas. Here's hoping you get internet access soon!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2011)

Same style, just with and without the stick. Good Day's Hair Pins is holding both styles up. The stick in the second pick is just for decoration.


----------



## TLC1020 (May 7, 2011)

I want in this challenge 

Name: *TLC1020*
Starting length: *Collar/Neck Length*
Method of bunning: *Dry bunning*
# of days you will be bunning: *7*

Bunning for the last 3 weeks straight.. Also baggy my ends at least 3 times a week. 

I am soooo excited to be back in a bun challenge 

Starting pic


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 7, 2011)

TruMe said:


> @sunnieb and @divachyk - OK, I know this is like WAAYYY late but here it goes.  The tutorial for the bun that I do using that christina comb or flexible stretch comb.  Hope it helps and let me know what you think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEW0Bd3L42Y



Man oh man, you are going to make me abandon my wigs in favor of buns! Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## lolascurls (May 7, 2011)

I'm so tempted to go back to bunning!
Saw a recent youtube vid that makes me want to bun!
Faux bang + faux bun tutorial


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2011)

I'm still bunnin'!  I need to upload some new pics!

TLC1020 - Welcome to the challenge!

@lolascurls - join us!


----------



## AlliCat (May 7, 2011)

Is it too late to join? 

Name: AlliCat
Starting length: BSL
Method of bunning: bunning on dry hair, bunning under halfwigs
# of days you will be bunning: 7 days a week 
Types of Buns I'll be rocking: Braidout buns, sleek high buns. And regular messy buns/updos when I'm in the house.


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Is it too late to join?



AlliCat - Heck no!  Get on in here!

Ooooh!  That bun is your siggy is !  Tutorial please!


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 7, 2011)

Can I join too?  I've been bunning almost exclusively all year anyway, but I get antsy in the summer and this will help me stay on track .

Name: Ronnieaj
Starting length: APL stretched, EL/NL curly
Method of bunning: wet bunning, bunning/baggying under phony puff 
# of days you will be bunning: 7 days a week
Types of Buns I'll be rocking: Just plain ol' wet buns for now


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2011)

^^^Yea!  Another new member!  Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## AlliCat (May 7, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @AlliCat - Heck no!  Get on in here!
> 
> Ooooh!  That bun is your siggy is !  Tutorial please!



Thank you!! To make it, I put my hair in a high ponytail with an ouchless band. then pinned the ends with a bobby pin and fluffed and fanned to create volume. It's simple that its not tutorial worthy  

Here's a yt vid I found that would give similar results: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5-ZHYYbKd0&feature=fvsr 

I did the exact same thing minus the hairspray, teasing and twisting it around


----------



## lolascurls (May 8, 2011)

Alright, you twisted my arm....he he!

Name: lolascurls
Starting length: WL Stretched in longest layers, BSB unstretched (transitioning...)
Method of bunning: done on damp hair or stretched airdried hair
# of days you will be bunning: At least 5 days a week
Types of Buns I'll be rocking:Sock bun, twisted faux bun with bang, own hair buns!


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 8, 2011)

Lawd!  It looks like I have a lot of updating to do in here!  Yay for the bunners!!!  I'm going to try to do an update by Wednesday.  I keep forgetting to upload my pics.  But welcome to the challenge everyone!!


----------



## gn1g (May 9, 2011)

AlliCat I love your bun and bang, not sure I understand your insx but I will try tonight.


----------



## TruMe (May 9, 2011)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Man oh man, you are going to make me abandon my wigs in favor of buns! Thanks for the tutorial



 Thanks for watching!


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 9, 2011)

Playing with my tween niece's natural  4b flat ironed hair and pulled out the bendini. 
:cute:


----------



## SuchaLady (May 9, 2011)

Its getting hot as Lord knows where I am so I know my bunning will not fall off. I am getting so discouraged though. I feel like my progress since my cut isnt where it should be; though my ends are still so thick which I love. I know the health of my hair is whats most important and the health of it is great so I should be fine right?


----------



## Miss AJ (May 9, 2011)

I'd like to join too please!

Name: Miss AJ
Starting length: SL
Method of bunning: sock bun on airdried hair
# of days you will be bunning: at least 5
Types of Buns I'll be rocking: sock bun


----------



## AlliCat (May 9, 2011)

wore my bun during my workout


----------



## divachyk (May 9, 2011)

Banana Bun on old roller set hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Banana Clip hair (affix banana clip horizontally on hair)
2. Pin with good days hair pins


----------



## AlliCat (May 9, 2011)

^ What an elegant updo @divachyk. Thanx for sharing


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 10, 2011)

divachyk - that is gorgeous! Can you explain how you did that?

Here's my messy bun with new bendini. I got the whole packet plus the kiddie packet for my girls.


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2011)

wavezncurlz -- sure thing....

1. Slick hair back and grasp it with your hand as though you will be applying a ponytail holder. I grasp with my left hand.

2. (right hand) Take a banana clip and place it horizontally on your hair so that the clip is pointed left to right instead of up and down.

3. You should be left with the rest of your hair hanging out of the banana clip. 

4. Fan the hanging hair around the banana clip. I loosely fanned the hair so that I could cover the banana clip as much as possible. I wanted to give off the look of a full bun and not show the banana clip. 

5. Pin hair with good days hair pins.

My hair is curly because of an old roller set. I've tried this look on straight/air dried hair and it doesn't look as good because the curls set off the look.


----------



## gn1g (May 10, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Thank you!! To make it, I put my hair in a high ponytail with an ouchless band. then pinned the ends with a bobby pin and fluffed and fanned to create volume. It's simple that its not tutorial worthy
> 
> Here's a yt vid I found that would give similar results: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5-ZHYYbKd0&feature=fvsr
> 
> I did the exact same thing minus the hairspray, teasing and twisting it around


 

I did it, I use to wear my hear in this kind of bun 20 years ago with a phoney.  i received 3 compliments!


----------



## AlliCat (May 10, 2011)

gn1g said:


> I did it, I use to wear my hear in this kind of bun 20 years ago with a phoney.  i received 3 compliments!



Good to hear  I'm soo glad it worked for you!!

I just cowashed my hair and I have to leave soon, so I'm going to try wet bunning for the first time.


----------



## mostamaziing (May 12, 2011)

I cowashed last night and didn't bother flat ironing  ithink I'm gonna start wet bunning from now on since the weathers getting warmer  it's a lot less manipulation too


----------



## RegaLady (May 13, 2011)

Still bunning with twists.  Moisterize with Scurl(I am in love with this stuff) and seal with coconut oil. Tomorrow is wash day. So I will wash, DC with ORS replenishing pack, add Kimmaytube leave-in, scurl, moisterize, seal and twist.  Then put all in a bun with bobby pins. I am retaining very well!  This is my summer style.


----------



## sunnieb (May 15, 2011)

I couldn't resist buying this bunning tool today:






It's very easy to put in and take out.  Here are a few pics of me practicing with it:











I'll keep working with it to get my buns looking neater.  One good thing about this tool its that I don't have to use a scrunchie to hold my hair in a ponytail.  The spiral holds the bun securely in place.

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TLC1020 (May 16, 2011)

Hey ladies    
Favorite Challenge 

I'm still bunning 7 days a week and sealing the ends at least 3 times a week.


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2011)

Today's bun:






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (May 18, 2011)

Ok, divachyk you are gonna make me do a rollerset this weekend just to try and get this look! Gorgeous!


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2011)

sunnieb - it works great on air dried hair also. At first I didn't think so, but now that I got the hang of it, I can make my banana buns look like my regular buns except I'm using a banana clip not a cut up stocking for my ponytail holder.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 1, 2011)

How is challenge going so far ladies...

Who is still hanging in there 

The summer is here and we want to retain as much as we can.. Let's get it.

​


----------



## mostamaziing (Jun 1, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> How is challenge going so far ladies...
> 
> Who is still hanging in there
> 
> ...



ihave worn my hair inna simple high bun for weeeks 

earlier today after ifinished my exams my fried commented my bun looked like a Chinese bun   itold her its a great way to retain length and she plans on wearing a bun tomorrow instead of wearing it down


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok ladies I am joing late in the game, but am glad to be bunning my way to wl hair. 

Name: ShawnC
Starting length: MBL Stretched in longest layers
Method of bunning: done on wet and dry hair
# of days you will be bunning: At least 5 days a week
Types of Buns: I'll be rocking a twist and braid out bun, messy buns, and etc.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 2, 2011)

Ladies, I am going to have to bow out of this challenge.  It was a great run for the past 7 months (I really started back in November).  I plan on wearing my hair out more often than bunning throughout the summer.  Maybe I'll see you all later, sometime in the fall.  HHJ to the remaining ladies!


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 2, 2011)

I am still bunning but very tempted to get  sew in for the summer. So I am weighing the pros and cons.  Bunning is by far more beneficial.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey everybody!!!  I'm still trying to figure out a summer bunning reggie.  Wet bunning wreaked havoc on my ends and flat ironing is completely pointless in this Michigan humidity.  What to do??


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 3, 2011)

Still playing with my sticks. I've been stretching my hair with twists and doing more dry buns. 

Here's my newest stick and bun. Stick from Joseph Crisanti


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm wearing my hair out this week to enjoy my fresh relaxer, but I'll be back to bunning next week.

I do moisturize my ends and bun when I get home, so I still get some bunning benefits.

How's everybody doing?

Sent from my Comet using Comet


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Ladies,
I am still bunning 7 days a week.. Trying to retain as much growth as I possibly can


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey ladies!!!  I have so many pics that I wanna upload, but I can't find my stupid camera cord.....  Anyways.  How's everyone's doing?  I would say that I'm about 2 good inches from my goal of WL.  Bunning my box braids really helped my retain EVERY mm I grew during that time.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 3, 2011)

Trying to be more consistent with bunning...

Rocking a wet bun today after cowashing.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not officially part of this challenge, but I've been bunning quite a bit this year. My hair is usually in twists (just retwisted today in fact) and I've been putting those in a bun at least 4-5 days a week. Definitely cuts down on SSKs for me.


----------



## Qtee (Jul 3, 2011)

I bun everyday..Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2011)

Qtee - welcome to the bunning challenge!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 4, 2011)

I would like to join too!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2011)

greenandchic - come on in!


----------



## Qtee (Jul 5, 2011)

OK my stats..

*Name:* Qtee
*Starting length:* BSL
*Method of bunning:*  wet bunning
*# of days you will be bunning: *5-7*
Starting Pic:* In my Avatar..

I have gotten so lazy with my hair so I wet it in the shower...towel dry..then add my leave in (conditioner, olive oil, coconut oil, castor oil and water)..smooth with ecostyler (right now I'm using the argon oil one...but will prob go back to the olive oil one)then I bun...nothing special or spectacular..I will take a bun pic tomorrow..


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2011)

My bun for today is a simple twist and pin. 



After being between APL and BSL for over a year, I'm finally grazing BSL!

I know it's because of the bunning. When I got hair lazy last year, I didn't retain any of my growth.  I'm not making that same mistake again.  Hopefully I'll be able to claim BSL by Christmas!  



Sent from my Comet using Comet


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 6, 2011)

New challengers!!!  I'll add everybody to the list.  If anyone is missing, please pm so I can add everybody!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 6, 2011)

Bunned it for the 4th day in a row after taking down my bun and spritzing my hair with water and sealing with Cocoveda Hair Oil.  Wash day is tomorrow after a full day of bunning it again.


----------



## Qtee (Jul 7, 2011)

My bun pic...I redo my bun everyday and take it down every night...

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 7, 2011)

Today's lopsided bun



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Darenia (Jul 7, 2011)

I wanna join.  I am in the HYH & BSL by December challenges and I believe this will go right along with those.

Name: Darenia
Starting length: APL
Method of bunning: wet bunning, bunning on dry hair, & bunning in twists
# of days you will be bunning: 5
Starting Pic: Still to come


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been bunning consistently for about 5 months. I didn't realise there was a challenge.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok.  I think I got everybody.  My mommy gave me her spare camera cord so I'm gonna upload some pics tonight!!!!  Yay for me!!  And boy do I have a lot of crap to get off this camera lol!

And Melissa-bee I added you for good measure.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 11, 2011)

Banana clip bun today.  I think I'll wear this all week to take a break from the ponytail buns.



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2011)

looking good ladies!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 11, 2011)

Ooh!  Can I join too?  I am in the HYH challenge too and been bunning but I need inspiration and guidance so I'm looking forward to learning from the best. 

I'm a little past BSL and 3 inches from WL. I plan to bun til December and reveal WL hair in 6 months. That's a half an inch a month which is doable but I have to retain retain retain. 

I'm relaxed BTW see my starting pic below. Thanks


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 11, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Banana clip bun today.  I think I'll wear this all week to take a break from the ponytail buns.
> 
> View attachment 119819
> 
> Sent from my Comet



sunnieb love love this banana clip bun. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks bebezazueta!

Here's my bun today:



Got tired of the banana clip after one day!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 

I'm still bunning...


----------



## Darenia (Jul 15, 2011)

I have never had a problem with bunning. But now cause I have to I'm a lil irritated and bored with it. The sad part is I have nothing better to do so it shouldn't be a problem. 
It's just my rebelious (sp?) ways...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 15, 2011)

Still bunning and trying out new accessories:


----------



## mzcris (Jul 15, 2011)

Good Morning...please count me in this challenge as well


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in!! Late but still in (I hope )

the kind of bun I have been rockin' lately. 



















HHG Ladies


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know that I have been MIA for a while but I forgot that I was apart of this challenge, luckly I have been bunning.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 18, 2011)

Messy southern tease bun and I can't get my bun net on straight.

Meh.....it's Monday......



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2011)

My bun today.... An old braidout thats high on top of my head


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's my bun for today! I'm at work and cannot post photobucket links.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2011)

My copycat version of divachyk 's gorgeous bun I'm wearing today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Darenia (Jul 19, 2011)

sunnieb divachyk ms_b_haven06

You all have such nice thick buns. May I ask... Do you just do them loosely or do any of you add hair?

@Ijanei you have given me an idea for my next bun. Thanx


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2011)

Darenia thank you!

I don't add any hair to my buns.  I follow the bun tutorial from divachyk's blog on here.  Her tip about using a bun net took my bunning to another level! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Darenia (Jul 19, 2011)

sunnieb Thank you, I'll be heading to her blog now...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Darenia said:


> @sunnieb @divachyk @ms_b_haven06
> 
> You all have such nice thick buns. May I ask... Do you just do them loosely or do any of you add hair?
> 
> @Ijanei you have given me an idea for my next bun. Thanx


 
I just do them loosely....and if I want more texture I do a braidout before hand.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never worn a side bun so I did it today with my banana clip:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2011)

Mon - middle bun, Tues - left side bun, Wed - right side bun, Tomorrow - who knows, Fri - not much because I'm off


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2011)

sunnieb and divachyk I get your buns mixed up - they are both very pretty though. Nice and thick and big!

I found my flexi-8. I haven't used them in a while. I used it in my messy bun today.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah - i used to wear a net over a bun years ago when i was relaxed......i will buy one tomorrow.

All of your buns are so lush.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Ah - i used to wear a net over a bun years ago when i was relaxed......i will buy one tomorrow.
> 
> All of your buns are so lush.



Bublin I love my bun nets!  It's like they "freeze" my buns so they don't move all day!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2011)

My attempt at Tracey's bun tonight:



Took 13 pins and 2 tries, but I got it to hold!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 21, 2011)

You guys are doing all this fancy stuff with buns and my hair isn't long enough to try it out yet

Darenia you're welcome. Glad I could give help for once


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2011)

Back to my regular bun today:



Ijanei when I first started bunning 2 years ago, my friends made fun of my "little ball".  Now they don't say nothin'!  You'll get there soon enough!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> I've never worn a side bun so I did it today with my banana clip:


 
Im going to wear one today just bc of you LOL


----------



## Darenia (Jul 21, 2011)

I did it! I made a bun with my banana clip and it looked pretty cute I must say. DH thought it just looked like a bun and couldn't understnad why I was so excited.

Sorry, I'd take pics but I don't have a camera yet.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Mon - middle bun, Tues - left side bun, Wed - right side bun, Tomorrow - who knows, Fri - not much because I'm off


 
Maybe on Friday or nxt Thursday you can do a high bun...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Mon - middle bun, Tues - left side bun, Wed - right side bun, Tomorrow - who knows, Fri - not much because I'm off


 
Where did you get the jewel thats on your bun....?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 - love your avatar!!! I purchase them from wherever - think that one came from Target. I shop for hair candy at the Dollar Store, Walgreens, Walmart, Target, Flea Market Vendors, just wherever/whenever something catches my eye.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2011)

Darenia - no hair added, it's all me! 
wavezncurlz - gorgeous bun!
Bublin - go on and get another hair net, girl
sunnieb - looking good!

I'll be back to compliment the rest of you. At work and connection is slow! Yuck.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my leftsided bun and it rocked today.....I almost pulled a cutie at the movies but I would have went to jail cause that was a baby


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @ms_b_haven06 - love your avatar!!! I purchase them from wherever - think that one came from Target. I shop for hair candy at the Dollar Store, Walgreens, Walmart, Target, Flea Market Vendors, just wherever/whenever something catches my eye.


 
Hey didnt you get some small banana clips from ebay once? How did that go. I have very fine hair and doing a bun with those big ones will look crazy on my head..... erplexed


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 21, 2011)

It's so dang hot - there is no other hairdo that I can deal with except for buns. This week's buns.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2011)

wavezncurlz - lovely buns!  You're making me want to do another braidout bun since I haven't done that in a while.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 21, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> wavezncurlz - lovely buns!  You're making me want to do another braidout bun since I haven't done that in a while.



Do it! I bet it'll be gorgeous. Don't forget to post.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2011)

wavezncurlz - amazingly 
ms_b_haven06 - I did purchase some and liked them a lot but my hair kept popping them.


----------



## Keedah (Jul 22, 2011)

I wanna join the challenge! Need to get back to taking care of my hair and retaining growth. Been wearing buns for the past week and having fun coming up with variations.

Name: Keedah
Starting length: Collarbone length stretched
Method of bunning:  Damp or dry bunning
# of days you will be bunning: At least 5 days a week
Types of Buns I'll be rocking:Sock bun, faux bun, bun with bangs
__________________


----------



## Keedah (Jul 22, 2011)

Heres todays bun with a scarf tied around it


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

Still bunnin'!



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 26, 2011)

Lop-sided southern tease bun for today



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Keedah (Jul 26, 2011)

Yesterdays bun. Just made some twists and pinned them down. Guess its a cinnabun??


----------



## winona (Jul 26, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Lop-sided southern tease bun for today
> 
> View attachment 120793
> 
> Sent from my Comet



Hi,

  Lurker hereThese buns are so lovely on this thread. Do you have a hair net over your bun here?  I enlarged it and it kinda looks like it but I could be for sure Thanks


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 26, 2011)

winona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lurker hereThese buns are so lovely on this thread. Do you have a hair net over your bun here?  I enlarged it and it kinda looks like it but I could be for sure Thanks



Yep, I'm wearing a bun net.  Do you see the black line just below the clip?  I didn't do a good job blending this morning.  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2011)

Messy braidout that I put up in a banana clip bun:





Sent from my Comet


----------



## Darenia (Jul 27, 2011)

^^^ Gorgeous as usual


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 27, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Messy braidout that I put up in a banana clip bun:
> 
> View attachment 120841
> 
> ...


sunnieb
Love the extra texture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2011)

sunnieb - I like!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2011)

My quick and messy bun while lounging around the house last night.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 27, 2011)

OK ladies.  I'm gonna update the challenge list.  Please PM me if I forget anyone.

I've also got pics to share!!  

This is a pic of my straight hair bun with a 60th street hair fork.





This is my Timberstone Turning Stick.  I love this hairstick!!!  The color is gorgeous.  It's got bands of crushed lavender pearls inlayed.  It's just pure craftsmanship.  





And here is how I've been wearing my hair during this intense summer humidity.  The braids are just in a ponytail right now.  I didn't take a pic of them in a bun for some reason.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 27, 2011)

Holy Buns Batman.....I gotta resize those pics. lol


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 27, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> For the ladies who think their hair is too short to bun, I present a tutorial put together by @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> How to Make a bun album | Tamika Bell Weave Specialist | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
> 
> If anyone tries this bun, please post a pic!



Thank you for posting this.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2011)

curlycrocheter - GORGEOUS!!! thx for sharing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2011)

divachyk said:


> My quick and messy bun while lounging around the house last night.


 
So sleek.....


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 28, 2011)

divachyk said:


> My quick and messy bun while lounging around the house last night.



divachyk - _THAT'S _your "lounging around" bun????   Sheesh, you put me to shame!  I won't even post a pic of what my lounging bun looks like...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

curlycrocheter
I've been holding out on the Timberstone Turning sticks. One day...sigh. They are truly like pieces of art. Do they hold well? Can you show me the stick out of your hair?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 29, 2011)

Boring bun today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not in the challenge but thank you for this thread! I'm tired of my buns looking sick! LOL. I think I need a lil more length to do a lot of these buns, but when I do, won't nobody be able to tell me nothing! Great work ladies truly beautiful hair and buns!


----------



## regina07 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a great thread!  I've been my HHJ for a month and bunned.  But I've only done lazy twist buns, held in place with hair sticks or combs.

I change my bun position every day.  Mon - nape bun, Tue - Thu move it up until Friday, it's on the top of my head/\.

Name: regina07
Starting length: MBL
Method of bunning: wet bunning, 
# of days you will be bunning: 7
Starting Pic: Still to come 

Thanks for all the great bun suggestions!  Can't wait to try them.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm back into my early morning workouts, so I'll be wearing my boring bun to work for a while:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> I'm in!! Late but still in (I hope )
> 
> the kind of bun I have been rockin' lately.
> 
> ...


 
What are you using to hold your hair up? I love your buns!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey ladies im not officially in this challenge, or at least I haven't been until now, but I would like to join. I plan on bunning for the rest of the year. This is a pic of my bun I wore yesterday, this is by far the best looking bun I've ever had. I used a Goody Flex 8 Barrette.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 1, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies im not officially in this challenge, or at least I haven't been until now, but I would like to join. I plan on bunning for the rest of the year. This is a pic of my bun I wore yesterday, this is by far the best looking bun I've ever had. I used a Goody Flex 8 Barrette.


 
Ok I love your bun too! Where can I get that clip from? I need to step my bunning game up.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 1, 2011)

all these lovely buns. 
i'm determined to stay away from weaves and extension briads for the remainder of 2011. I'll be trying to bun as much as possible or at least until I get to 5 weeks post (by then my ng isn't my friend). then I'll change to plaits under wigs.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 1, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> Ok I love your bun too! Where can I get that clip from? I need to step my bunning game up.


 Um I can't even remember where I got it, I think I got it from Walmart and I should have stocked up because I can't find them anywhere now, not at walmart target or drugstores. I'll probably have to order more online. Its called Goody Flex 8 barrette.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got done washing my hair and  willbe going back into my bun. Once I am fully puffy airdried I will start molding my hair for my bun until my nxt wash day on Thursday. I am going out tomorrow night and I want to have a really big bun...I might gotta see if I have some hair somewhere around here if not Im going to the BSS and buy me a bag of 99cent hair and use a little of that to keep it big. Im done that bc when I M&S the oil and stuff weights down my hair not giving me my fullness that I wanna keep throughout the week.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 1, 2011)

Do any of you sleep in your bun (not take it down until wash day), or do take it down nightly?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona (Aug 1, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Um I can't even remember where I got it, I think I got it from Walmart and I should have stocked up because I can't find them anywhere now, not at walmart target or drugstores. I'll probably have to order more online. Its called Goody Flex 8 barrette.



mEmYSELFaNDj and ShawnC
It looks like http://www.drugstore.com/goody-comfort-flex-updo-barrette/qxp299224 right? I see them at Walmart and Walgreens all the time.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 2, 2011)

winona said:


> mEmYSELFaNDj and ShawnC
> It looks like http://www.drugstore.com/goody-comfort-flex-updo-barrette/qxp299224 right? I see them at Walmart and Walgreens all the time.



Yep that's the exact one. I used to see them but now they are nowhere to be found at least not in my area.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 2, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> Do any of you sleep in your bun (not take it down until wash day), or do take it down nightly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



ShawnC I take my buns down nightly to moisturize.  I like to sleep with my hair loose in my bonnet.

I did a banana clip bun today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 2, 2011)

winona thanks for that. I will be on the hunt for one of those today!

sunnieb I am glad to know that. I would wear my buns for a few days in a row and it would be more dry and a little tangled. So this should nix that issue.


----------



## regina07 (Aug 2, 2011)

After seeing all the lovely pics here, I was more adventurous with my bun yesterday.  But couldn't get a good pic of the back!

I with a high ponytail with a horizontal banana clip; folded half my hair under, fanned it out and clipped in place.  Then folded the remaining half up, fanned and clipped.  I had a hair halo.  Put on a double headband and off I went!  The fact that some of the curls got loose added to it imo.

I got so many compliments on my 'greek-inspired' hair!  It was cute and easy.

Back to a rolled bun with hairstick today.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 3, 2011)

regina07 - pic pic pic please (or did I miss the pic post?)


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

Did a high bun using a banana clip and a couple bobby pins


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 4, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Did a high bun using a banana clip and a couple bobby pins


 
I lovew your buns. No pun intended


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ LOL I knew what you meant.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj - gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2011)

If I have a fresh relaxer I take it down nightly. If I am more than 6wks post I mold my hair with gel and wrap lotion and leave that same bun in for 3 days until I wash. I take the end of the ponytail down and M&S it but thats about it.



ShawnC said:


> Do any of you sleep in your bun (not take it down until wash day), or do take it down nightly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2011)

One sideways flat 2 strand twist going into a bun....sounds weird but actually cute. I have had thisone in for 2 days and all I needed was 3 body pins to secure the bun. Once I get it neat and cute I will take a picture.....hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2011)

Today's bun:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2011)

Where is everybody? I look for inspiration in yall buns, yall better get in here LOL.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been bunning but not photo snapping. I'll post a pic soon. Promise.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 10, 2011)

Simple twist, tuck, and clip bun today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 11, 2011)

Bunnin'



Sent from my Comet


----------



## regina07 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been bunning and taking photos but haven't had the time to upload.  My go to bun is a simple twist secured with a hair stick.  I'll try to take a pic of that along with my bun from Monday.

Monday's bun was simply horizontal banana clip around my twists (too lazy to take them out).  Have of the twists I flipped forward and under; the other half I flipped back and under -- then put on a headband.  Couple of twists fell out but it added to the look.  (sorry I am not good taking pics of back of my head)


----------



## regina07 (Aug 11, 2011)

Today's bun -- simple twist held in place with 2-prong hairstick.  Love the simplicity of this and I can take it down during the day to spritz with water/avj. 

I like the 1- or 2-prong hairsticks best -- the 3-prong doesn't go through my hair smoothly and I have to keep adjusting it.  But with this I can go to the gym and run on the treadmill.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok mEmYSELFaNDj I bought the Goody hair clip and cannot do the southern tease bun. Some of my hair keeps coimg down. How do you get the hair to stay in the hair clip?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 11, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> Ok @mEmYSELFaNDj I bought the Goody hair clip and cannot do the southern tease bun. Some of my hair keeps coimg down. How do you get the hair to stay in the hair clip?


Sometimes that happens to me too. You just have to make sure your ends are tucked in with the hair that is actually being clipped. You will get it just keep trying until you get it to your liking.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 11, 2011)

My at home bun:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 13, 2011)

Lazy around the house high bun



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 13, 2011)

Liking the buns ladies, keep it coming. Im just doing my same ol' bun, nothing special. This bun is so simply and sleek and I love it so much.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone have a good baggy bun tut? I've attempted this a number of times but can't seem to hide the baggy. I know the member AdoraAdora24 baggy bunned a lot but not sure if she actively posts any longer.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Anyone have a good baggy bun tut? I've attempted this a number of times but can't seem to hide the baggy. I know the member AdoraAdora24 baggy bunned a lot but not sure if she actively posts any longer.



Check out Chicoro's fotki she has pics and instructions on a bagged bun. 
HTH


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it too late to join this challenge?  I'm a newbie and bunning since the beginning of July and would love to join if the challenge is still open!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm still here, going strong. I have my hair braided up in individual braids (no weave) and I bunned it up for the weak so I don't manipulate it. The ends of the braids have already unravled a little but I don't really care.

I'm still a bit impatient with the length I have now. I wish it was a bit longger so I don't have to use bands to bun my hair, I would be able to finally use my spin pins or hair sticks.

SN:*regina07 what kind of camera did you use for your pics? I love the quality and I'm out digi cam shopping* (excuse my randomness)


----------



## regina07 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Luscious850 - it's a Canon S90.  Great lil camera*


Nothing exciting with my buns --- basic twist bun with hair stick.  I'm heading into a busy travel period so I need to keep my reggie SIMPLE.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2011)

Still gettin' my buns on....



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks regina07 you really pointed me in the right direction. Hopefully sunday I will have time to pick up my new toy!

sunnieb - gorgeous bun! I love the thickness!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Anyone have a good baggy bun tut? I've attempted this a number of times but can't seem to hide the baggy. I know the member @AdoraAdora24 baggy bunned a lot but not sure if she actively posts any longer.



divachyk I remember seeing a tut around here somewhere.  Lemme see if I can find it.



JulietWhiskey said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge?  I'm a newbie and bunning since the beginning of July and would love to join if the challenge is still open!



JulietWhiskey it's never too late to join!  Welcome!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 16, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @divachyk I remember seeing a tut around here somewhere. Lemme see if I can find it.
> 
> 
> 
> @JulietWhiskey it's never too late to join! Welcome!


 

Cool beans!  I'm so excited: my first LHCF challenge! 

:superbanana:


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 16, 2011)

*Name:* JulietWhiskey
*Starting length:* Just below shoulder length
*Method of bunning:* Primarily bunning on damp hair and under a phony pony until my real hair thickens up!
*# of days you will be bunning:* 7
*Starting Pic:* Will post a pic as soon as I figure out how!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2011)

divachyk - I was thinking of Tiffers' wet bun here:

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20932966

but she didn't use a baggy like I thought.  I'll keep looking......


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2011)

sunnieb - thank you for assisting me on this quest. I'm looking for a tut where the baggy isn't covered by a stocking. The member I referenced above actually baggy bunned by using her hair to conceal the plastic. :scratchch:


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - thank you for assisting me on this quest. I'm looking for a tut where the baggy isn't covered by a stocking. The member I referenced above actually baggy bunned by using her hair to conceal the plastic. :scratchch:



@divachyk - Aaak!  I know who you're talking about.  I remember looking at her fotki.  I think she changed her screen name.  Wasn't it ReggiesWife or something like that????

ETA: FOUND IT!!!!!   I might give this a try the last few weeks of my stretch.

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/a-new-protective-updo/


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2011)

Todays bun with flexi clip. Hope pics attach right. Trying to upload from phone vs photobucket. 

Sent from my DROIDX

ETA: Thx sunnieb, I do remember seeing the fotki you provided but forgot all about it. Thx for the reminder. The member I was talking about was AdoraAdora24. She still has the same screen name but her pics are no longer up. She had a nice juicy baggy bun.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 17, 2011)

Today, I dampened my hair with water/AVJ, applied a little EO Essentials Citrus Conditioner and Palm Butter to top, back and ends of hair then used a metal-free elastic to gently hold it in the middle of my head.  Next, I applied my phony-pony then covered with a silk scarf.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2011)

Figured it out, check out my baggy bun!  Sorry if pic large. Didn't get a chance to resize. ETA: I took down the pic. Whew that THANG WAS HUGE. I'll post a pic when I get home from work. Sorry to get you all so excited. 
Sent from my DROIDX

ETA again to post resized pic.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2011)

Banana clip bun today



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 18, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Sometimes that happens to me too. You just have to make sure your ends are tucked in with the hair that is actually being clipped. You will get it just keep trying until you get it to your liking.


 
Thanks for your help! I was really getting discouraged


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Same style, just with and without the stick. Good Day's Hair Pins is holding both styles up. The stick in the second pick is just for decoration.




Love this...how did you create this look?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 18, 2011)

divachyk, come explain this ma'am.



divachyk said:


> Figured it out, check out my baggy bun! Sorry if pic large. Didn't get a chance to resize. ETA: I took down the pic. Whew that THANG WAS HUGE. I'll post a pic when I get home from work. Sorry to get you all so excited.
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> ETA again to post resized pic.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 18, 2011)

Basic bun today. 

ZebraPrintLover...be back later tonight to explain.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk (Aug 18, 2011)

*sigh* I wonder why my phone takes such gigantic pics. @sunnieb - do you resize your pics before uploading or does your phone not take life size photos?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 18, 2011)

@ZebraPrintLover - I posted the baggy bun steps in my blog.


luving me - I blogged about that look.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2011)

divachyk - I set my camera phone to QVGA (don't ask me what that means!) when I know I'm about to take a pic to post.  

On my normal high quality setting, the pics were gigantic!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2011)

divachyk how often do you do this baggy bun? When you use the cut up stockings do you tie it in a knot and then put on?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2011)

@sunnieb - thank you for the camera phone tip. I'll check my settings to see if I have that option.



ShawnC said:


> @divachyk how often do you do this baggy bun? When you use the cut up stockings do you tie it in a knot and then put on?


@ShawnC - I just learned how to baggy bun so I've only done it once thus far (in the pic I posted). I baggy my ends nightly. I think I will just do a baggy bun at random, with no particular schedule in mind. Just depends if I want to give the ends some extra moisture.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

Look what I found at a local BSS, they also had the size that divachyk has in her blog (the size thats bigger, I think 3 1/2 inches)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2011)

Nix08 ZebraPrintLover luving me ShawnC - I added pics to my blog for the baggy bun. I also placed pics of how I baggy my ends nightly. I started this almost a year ago. The goal is to give my ends some extra moisture throughout the night. I think it has helped with retaining. Since I baggy nightly, I won't baggy bun too often throughout the week to avoid over moisturizing my hair.

Baggy Bun (with pics)

Nightly Baggy


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG my pic is so dang on big you can actually see my fingerprints LOL.....


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover - mine are too when I post directly from my phone. I've tried every possible setting and it's still gigantic! I now just upload to photobucket, resize and post. A pain but that's how I avoid the large pics.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

Imma see what I can do so that I wont be blinding you ladies LOL


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 20, 2011)

I actually dont mind the big pics. Looking good ladies!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 20, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 ZebraPrintLover luving me ShawnC - I added pics to my blog for the baggy bun. I also placed pics of how I baggy my ends nightly. I started this almost a year ago. The goal is to give my ends some extra moisture throughout the night. I think it has helped with retaining. Since I baggy nightly, I won't baggy bun too often throughout the week to avoid over moisturizing my hair.
> 
> Baggy Bun (with pics)
> 
> Nightly Baggy



thanks for the link
Nice baggy bun, I do your nightly baggie during the daytime except I mist and moisturize oil my hair before the baggie goes on.  Then I cover it with a clean black sock and secure it with another scrunchie/headband.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had the idea to cover the store bought sally's donut bun with satin ribbon to protect your hair? 

Someone mentioned covering on with hair, but I was wondering if satin ribbon would work. 

I think at this stage only the donut bun would work for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> I was wondering if anyone had the idea to cover the store bought sally's donut bun with satin ribbon to protect your hair?
> 
> Someone mentioned covering on with hair, but I was wondering if satin ribbon would work.
> 
> I think at this stage only the donut bun would work for me.


 
If I wore donut buns I would rock it.....


----------



## divachyk (Aug 21, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> I was wondering if anyone had the idea to cover the store bought sally's donut bun with satin ribbon to protect your hair?
> 
> Someone mentioned covering on with hair, but I was wondering if satin ribbon would work.
> 
> I think at this stage only the donut bun would work for me.


@LadyRaider
In my blog you will see a few donut buns. I was using a donut and a sock (alternated between the two) to bun last year when I could not figure out how to bun with my own hair. I cover my donut/sock with a satin scarf. I purchased a small half scarf from Sally's and just wrapped it around my donut/sock. I prefer to wrap it with the satin scarf vs. hair. I think it protects my hair better. Here's a pic of my sock bun covered with the scarf.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

divachyk, I been using my baby banana clips and I just love it...... Its not as sleek as my other buns but it gives me a nice messy summer bun. I will get a pic tomorrow cause today is wash day.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have orientation at school today and I need my sleek bun LOL, its a professional environment. I dont want my instructors looking at me crazy....


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 23, 2011)

Today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2011)

nice sunnieb


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 24, 2011)

I had my sleek bun today but forgot to take pics, I will try to remember to take pics in the morning....


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 24, 2011)

I worked out this morning before work, so this is my "sloppy just be glad I'm at work and I ain't tryin' to be cute for ya'll" bun:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 25, 2011)

*Question for everyone:*

I've been bunning for most of the summer now.  My problem is, I don't know how to have second, third, etc day bun without taking it down and putting it back up.  When I need to redo it, I usually take it down moisturize, seal and smooth my edges down/back (I don't comb or finger detangle my hair) and put it back up. 

Is this more than what you guys normally do?  Do you just bun it and leave it in until wash day?  My hair is very porous and dries out and despite using satin scarves, etc, my hair looks HAM the next day - especially after the gym.  How protective is the style if I have to redo it almost every day?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 25, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I've been bunning for most of the summer now.  My problem is, I don't know how to have second, third, etc day bun without taking it down and putting it back up.  When I need to redo it, I usually take it down moisturize, seal and smooth my edges down/back (I don't comb or finger detangle my hair) and put it back up.
> 
> Is this more than what you guys normally do?  Do you just bun it and leave it in until wash day?  My hair is very porous and dries out and despite using satin scarves, etc, my hair looks HAM the next day - especially after the gym.  How protective is the style if I have to redo it almost every day?



Im lazy and I dont like to bother my hair, so I leave the same ponytail in for 3-4 days and I cowash or do a full wash day. But in between that time I do M&S my ends, even baggy them too.  Heck I figure 3 days wont hurt.....

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 25, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im lazy and I dont like to bother my hair, so I leave the same ponytail in for 3-4 days and I cowash or do a full wash day. But in between that time I do M&S my ends, even baggy them too.  Heck I figure 3 days wont hurt.....
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....




*So you do take it down to M&S? * I cowash or shampoo every 3-4 days too.  Anything more would be gross for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 25, 2011)

I take my bun down daily to m&s.  I also wash/cowash every other day.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 25, 2011)

Today's sloppy bun - still wet from my workout this morning:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2011)

Cowashed last night; air dried and bunned today!


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 25, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> I take my bun down daily to m&s.  I also wash/cowash every other day.
> 
> Sent from my Comet



Thanks for the response!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 25, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> *So you do take it down to M&S? *I cowash or shampoo every 3-4 days too. Anything more would be gross for me.


 
No, I just do whatever is hanging out the ponytail.....like I just leave the holder on.

If you dont wanna actually take the bun itselt down spray it with AVJ or something.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 26, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> No, I just do whatever is hanging out the ponytail.....like I just leave the holder on.
> 
> If you dont wanna actually take the bun itselt down spray it with AVJ or something.



I will try to find a way to keep my hair from looking HAM the next day (especially after the gym).  Maybe I should start using something to hold my edges together - pomade or gel...


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 26, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I will try to find a way to keep my hair from looking HAM the next day (especially after the gym). Maybe I should start using something to hold my edges together - *pomade or gel.*..


 
Thats not a bad idea, I do this daily and I dont have any problems. I am guessing bc I cowash midweek.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Bun from 25 Aug 11


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I will try to find a way to keep my hair from looking HAM the next day (especially after the gym).  Maybe I should start using something to hold my edges together - pomade or gel...


greenandchic - I use Bee Mine Curly butter for edges and nape. Place hair in bun. Don't forget your hair net! Tie hair up with scarf. Workout out. Hair remains intact.


----------



## regina07 (Aug 27, 2011)

I take my bun out 2x daily, M&S then bun it back -- morning and night.  I consider it low-manipulation because I'm not brushing, combing or rough handling my ends -- just spritzing then smoothing oil on them.

I think 2 months in to my HJ, I'm grazing WL -- which is my interim goal.  The retention has definitely been from bunning and wrapping it at night.  Everything else in my current reggie is open to change but not these two!

(Excuse the back fat and no starting pic.  I haven't flat ironed my hair since Feb.  I joined LHCF knowing I was somewhere around BSB/MBL so I think my hair's grown 1.5-2" since end of June.)


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 29, 2011)

Today's bun



Sent from my Comet


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm still bunning, but my buns look nothing like you ladies... Sheesh, what big "buns" you have...lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^LOL, I cant tell @divachyk bun from @sunnieb bun.....they both so juicy. I gotta fake it to get mines like that.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2011)

Today


----------



## divachyk (Sep 2, 2011)

Pathetic baggy bun. It's Fri, I was off, what can I say.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2011)

divachyk
You call it pathetic, I call it beauty.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh Snap! ZebraPrintLover, thank you


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 4, 2011)

I will miss you ladies, I will be doing cornrows tomorrow and leaving them up for a week or maybe 4...IDK yet, and putting a homemade wig on top.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2011)

Good Luck ZebraPrintLover. I'd love to see pics of the wig. I have several wigs but I just can't make them look realistic enough to wear to work. I'm comfy wearing them around town but not so much with wearing them to work.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 4, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Good Luck @ZebraPrintLover. I'd love to see pics of the wig. I have several wigs but I just can't make them look realistic enough to wear to work. I'm comfy wearing them around town but not so much with wearing them to work.


 
Ok I will post pics for you tomorrow after I finish up everything.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here you go divachyk.....


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 6, 2011)

Lazy flexi 8 bun today



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2011)

Great job ZebraPrintLover!


----------



## regina07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies - I'm vacationing in Turkey and haven't had time to post.   Have been bunning every day, alternating between hair stick and flex-8.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2011)

Enjoy regina07

Today's bun


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 7, 2011)

Inspired by divachyk not to do another lazy bun today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 8, 2011)

Today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2011)

Today I am rocking a beanie. No bun.   ETA: looking good sunnieb 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 9, 2011)

Keep it up ladies, Im still jumping in and out checking on yall.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 9, 2011)

Wore my hair down today, no bun.  I posted a pic in the Everyday hair thread.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 12, 2011)

Back to bunning!



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey ladies....Im still cornrowed up.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2011)

still bunning; not pic worthy; same ol' same.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy BUNday!



Sent from my Comet


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 19, 2011)

@divachyk  You hair look so healthy, pretty and long 

I'm still bunning also 



divachyk said:


> still bunning; not pic worthy; same ol' same.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it too late to join, count me in OP..Im SL.. and  I would like to be apl by the end of the yr. I brought my first phony bun today..

Name: Virgovixxen
Starting length: SL
Method of bunning: Bunning under phony buns/ponys. (I will baggy at nite)

ill post starting pic soon!
# of days you will be bunning: 5 days a week


----------



## regina07 (Sep 19, 2011)

still bunning!   I did wear my hair out Saturday and I'm very happy with how it looks curly.  Back in the bun Sunday.   Nothing fancy - just a twist bun secured with a hair stick.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you TLC1020

Some recent styles I've been rocking:


----------



## divachyk (Sep 21, 2011)

Twisted bang bun from today








Just twist the bangs and tuck it into your bun! Done!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2011)

Regular bun today



Sent from my Comet


----------



## regina07 (Sep 22, 2011)

sunnieb - I finally got some hairnets to hold my buns.  I think you wear them, right?  Your buns always look neat and together.  I'm tired of wearing hairsticks.  Just being lazy I guess.  Great suggestion!



sunnieb said:


> Regular bun today
> 
> View attachment 125045
> 
> Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2011)

regina07 said:


> sunnieb - I finally got some hairnets to hold my buns.  I think you wear them, right?  Your buns always look neat and together.  I'm tired of wearing hairsticks.  Just being lazy I guess.  Great suggestion!



regina07 - yes, I wear the hair nets with all my buns.  I love them!

divachyk turned me on to them.  Be sure you check out her blog.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2011)

I ordered black inter-locking combs from Amazon to make simple and easy buns.  I'm practicing with them now!







I think I'll be able to bun with these without using a bun net.  I'll see.....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2011)

sunnieb - keep us posted on the new gadget. I have yet to learn how halee_J creates such beautiful buns with the hairzing. I cannot figure that one out for nothing. I got several beautiful hairzings that I purchased from ebay and they are collecting dust!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 22, 2011)

Aw, thanks D  I guess I'm not so good at explaining LOL. If you're still interested I'll try to do a pic tutorial and post it to my blog or something  I think your buns really take the cake, just gorgeous  You really are the bun queen :notworthy


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2011)

halee_J - thank you for the compliment. I wanna get this hairzing thing down! My struggle is that I feel that it pulls my hair when I get it on. If I can figure out hairzing placement to prevent the tugging, I'll be aite.  A pictorial would be neat.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi ladies,

The buns are gorgeous!!!!! I have a question, the key to retention is low manipulation right? Are you ladies redoing your buns daily? Combing hair daily? 

I find that I can't go more than a day in a bun so I'm wondering if I'll benefit from this ps if I'm combing my hair daily. 

Here are some of the buns I've been wearing,


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2011)

After a failed attempt on Saturday, I think my new combs will stay in today.  The key is to line them up so the teeth "lock" in place.



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2011)

ojemba - I take my buns down everyday and lightly comb.  I can't stand to go days without moisturizing and combing!

Beautiful buns by the way! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

beautiful ojemba
sunnieb - looking good; you liking the combs minus the failed attempt?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Butterfly Bun (only because of my hair candy is a butterfly).


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 27, 2011)

Juicy bun today 



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 29, 2011)

Today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Sep 29, 2011)

sunnieb - how you like the new gadget?


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 29, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - how you like the new gadget?



divachyk - I love them!  I'm going to order them in brown if they are available.  All I do is swoop my hair up like I'm about to do a french roll and slide the combs in.  That's it!  It's perfect for my busy mornings getting ready for work.

I'm 14 weeks post tomorrow and the combs went in through my newgrowth with no troubles.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys are doing it big with the buns in here! Great thread.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 5, 2011)

Gorgeous buns ladies

I am still wearing my same ponytail bun


----------



## divachyk (Oct 7, 2011)

Today I purchased some cute hair candy - a multicolor peacock looking feather. Will post a pic when I wear it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 11, 2011)

I enjoyed swangin' my freshly relaxed hair for a bit, but back to bunning now.



Sent from my Comet


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hi, I'd love to join:*

*Name:* Princesslocks
*Starting length:* Shoulder Length
*Method of bunning:* wet bunning/bunning on dry hair
*# of days you will be bunning: 5-6 days*
*Starting Pic:* (I don't have one just yet) It's much shorter that my siggy. Will post as soon as I can.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 11, 2011)

princesslocks - Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Jewell (Oct 11, 2011)

All you ladies have such beautiful hair and bun designs! My buns are pretty boring, lol. Recently, (like last night) I decided to begin flat-ironing/pressing my natural hair to make it more manageable and also so that I can do more styles (due to shrinkage it is hard to even get my hair to stay in a bun without use of pins and scrunchies). 

Also, I think flat-ironing will help in the health and maintenance of my hair (though it's healthy, I noticed I do get SSKs and mats, and only way to prevent them is to keep my hair straight or in braids/twists in between washes). I was bunning while curly, and I'll continue to bun while straightened. I plan to straighten my hair once per month if all goes well (takes a long time wash to finish). I love buns, they are so chic.

I remember I joined this challenge a long time ago, but just to update I will re-post my info:

*Name:* Jewell
*Starting length:* BSL stretched when I first joined the challenge in April 2011, Past BSL/right near MBL straight current (Oct 2011).
*Method of bunning:* wet bunning while curly, dry buns while straightened
*# of days you will be bunning:* 100% of the time (7 days a week)
*Starting Pic:* (See Fotki Album for April 2011 photo). Updated pic would be from today, Oct. 11, but I have not uploaded it yet. 
__________________


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 11, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @princesslocks - Welcome to the challenge!


 
Thanks sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 12, 2011)

Today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2011)

Now that's juicy sunnieb.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2011)

Today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2011)

sunnieb - think I'mma take a short hiatus on bunning for about a week and wear my hair down. We shall see how long that movement lasts. (I'm sure not long)


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 17, 2011)

Having trouble posting pics from my phone.  Brb

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 17, 2011)

My bun from today:


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 17, 2011)

divachyk - I miss you in here! 

Hope you are enjoying your swangin' hair!  I know I always wear my hair out for at least a week after a fresh relaxer!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey sunnieb - I miss you too and will be back soon!  I let it swang Fri/Sat. I hid it under a hat all day Sun because dh and I were at an outside event. Today I wore it in a banana clip pony - I let the pony hang out. Work folk was amazed at my length.  It will be in a bun by um, let's say Thurs/Fri of this week.  Will be posting pics.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 19, 2011)

Rain was in the forecast today so....the bun came out earlier than expected. Wasn't feeling like fooling with flowing hair and rain. Not today, anyway.


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^ Your buns are always so lovely!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 19, 2011)

Thx SkySurfer


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2011)

Today



Sent from my Comet


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 
I fell off the wagon over the summer, after taking weave out, as well as let my subscription lapse.  I had a little growth in the back, Now if I can just get it to thicken especially the crown area!  But I am back to bunning. HHG!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 25, 2011)

Lazy, I don't want to return to work after being off for 5 days, bun.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm still bunning!  Can't wait for all of our reveal photos next month!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Nov 8, 2011)

We have an actual reveal? I sure didn't read the terms & agreements of this challenge. I just joined. A reveal for all will be cool to see.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^We betta have a reveal!  I want to see some hair pics!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2011)

ETA: This is a lazy bun (again). I love hair sticks.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2011)

sunnieb - I'm all for a reveal - LET'S DO IT! When should we reveal since this challenge runs through 31 Dec? Perhaps the first week in Jan?


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 10, 2011)

Still bunning ladies!!! 

I second a reveal. Whats a challenge withough one?lol

Anyone nervous about wearing buns during the cold weather? What are you all doing to ensure your hair is protected in the cold?

I seal M&S and seal with shea and coconut oil. Is that enough?


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Nothing new.. I am still bunning...


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - I'm all for a reveal - LET'S DO IT! When should we reveal since this challenge runs through 31 Dec? Perhaps the first week in Jan?



divachyk - I'll post a pic on December 31 and another one when I relax in January.  I don't think I even posted a starting pic!   I'll have to find one from around the time I joined the challenge.



Readyone said:


> Still bunning ladies!!!
> 
> I second a reveal. Whats a challenge withough one?lol
> 
> ...



Readyone - I'm not nervous at all about bunning this winter.  I'm cowashing up to 4x a week and dc'ing 1x a week to keep my moisture levels up.  Also keeping moisture/protein balance.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 10, 2011)

So I think I'm going to start bunning a few days a week, especially since heating vents are showing no mercy with that dry air..

I'm loving the hair combs and pins on this site, my inner junkie is tingling 
http://www.franceluxe.com/c/combs/combs.html


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2011)

Readyone - I'd be nervous about wearing my hair out all winter. I enjoy bunning. I bunned through last winter with no issues. Heck, I've bunned all year with no issues. It's my staple style.

Oh snap Raspberry - I love hair goodies.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 16, 2011)

Bunna fo' life!  Woosah!

Today's bun:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> ETA: This is a lazy bun (again). I love hair sticks.



How on earth do you get your buns so perfect?!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello Ladies!!  

I hang my head in shame because I abandoned my own challenge....*hangs head in shame*  I got so burnt out on hair that I snapped under the pressure/responsibility and did the unthinkable.  I BC'd!!!  As you can see in my siggy I cut my *almost* WL hair up to Ear Length.  I feel pretty stupid now because I miss my hair. LOL!  I've got just enough hair now for a puny bun.  

Anywho.  I just wanted to congratulate all the ladies in here who have stuck with the challenge.  Since it's almost over I will start a reveal thread at the end of the month so everyone can update on their progress.  I've gotta go back through and add any names of those who joined after I defected.  Keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 16, 2011)

Before and After @curlycrocheter is gorgeous. Were you transitioning? Why the BC? I know you said you snapped but just inquiring.

pre_medicalrulz - a hair net over the bun makes it look flawless even when it's not!  Purchase them from Sally's for ~$1 for two in a pack. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 16, 2011)

Hiya Ladies - I have covered my hair with a beanie for almost a week while vacationing in Vegas. It was so easy and lovely. Just tuck my hair with a good days hair pin. Put a satin bonnet on. Then the beanie on top of that. Done! I have so many colors that I can keep it fresh with a different color with each outfit. 

I will be using my beanies on our next destination later this week - Orlando.

ETA: I won't return to bunning until I return to work. I love lazy hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 17, 2011)

divachyk have fun!

Here's my hair today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you ladies sleep in your buns? Do you advice to do so? I sleep in a banana clip twists loose tucked bun and sleep in a baggy. Do you think this is fine?


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 17, 2011)

@divachyk I got one of the clips below from http://www.franceluxe.com in the mail earlier this week and I love it already, it's very comfortable, makes me look forward to bunning more. Their clips are a bit pricey but after looking for alternatives on Ebay and Amazon I didn't find many choices for high quality french twist combs.






Now I'm spying their side combs


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2011)

Readyone said:


> Do you ladies sleep in your buns? Do you advice to do so? I sleep in a banana clip twists loose tucked bun and sleep in a baggy. Do you think this is fine?


Readyone - I do not sleep in my buns that I wear throughout the day but I baggy bun nightly though -- see LHCF blog for pictorial. My daily buns are pulled taunt and my baggy buns are not. I will occasionally wear a banana clip bun to bed. I reserve this for nights when I wash my hair and air dry and am desiring straight roots. Wearing a bun to bed tugs on the hair ever so slight that it helps it finish drying straighter. I usually put my hair up in the bun when about 95% dry. I don't do this often to prevent breakage from nightly tossing/turning.

Raspberry - I like cheap candy. You candy is pricey but pretty. Pics plz


----------



## godzooki (Nov 20, 2011)

All of these bun pics have me drooling! I wish I could bun like you guys because I love buns! My main problem is I usually end up with anorexic looking knots instead of buns. Especially now, seeing that I'm 20wks post. :}


----------



## regina07 (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't checked in as regularly as I should but I'm still bunning 7 days a week.  I should try to vary them because I basically twist, wrap and secure with a hair stick.

I don't sleep in the same bun from the day -- I take it down, M&S, put it in a loose bun, then wrap in silk cover.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

> Before and After @curlycrocheter is gorgeous. Were you transitioning? Why the BC? I know you said you snapped but just inquiring.
> 
> pre_medicalrulz - a hair net over the bun makes it look flawless even when it's not!  Purchase them from Sally's for ~$1 for two in a pack. Thank you for the compliment.



Oh wooooow! Thanks for that tip!!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk have fun!
> 
> Here's my hair today:
> 
> ...



That is soooooo lush!!!!!    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## PrissyHippie (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola Ladies,

I was doing great until last week Saturday. I have been wearing my hair down since then.  BUT I plan to "bun" for the rest of 2011.....starting on Monday.


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been bunning consistently until last week when I got braids. I'll be joining the 2012 group. HHJ ladies.


----------



## regina07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Checking in ... I've been bunning consistently. It's my go-to style, too.  Unlike divachyk who has gorgeous buns, I just M&S, brush up, twist and stick a hair stick in it.  Twisting the hair before I bun it helps keep SSK at bay and also I can tuck the sealed ends beneath the 'log.'

I'm up for a reveal although I wont see much change from my current siggy (Nov 26) to Dec 31.

For winter, I'm M&S'ing heavily -- wet the ends, then get heavy handed with shea/EVCO/JBCO/WGO mix and brush it into my ends.  Just applying it with my hands wasn't getting all the ends.  This new method really minimizes breakage.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 5, 2011)

regina07 said:


> Checking in ... I've been bunning consistently. It's my go-to style, too. Unlike @divachyk who has gorgeous buns, I just M&S, brush up, twist and stick a hair stick in it. Twisting the hair before I bun it helps keep SSK at bay and also I can tuck the sealed ends beneath the 'log.'
> 
> I'm up for a reveal although I wont see much change from my current siggy (Nov 26) to Dec 31.
> 
> For winter, I'm M&S'ing heavily -- wet the ends, then get heavy handed with shea/EVCO/JBCO/WGO mix and brush it into my ends. Just applying it with my hands wasn't getting all the ends. This new method really minimizes breakage.


regina07 - oh stop. You have gorgeous hair! I'm sure your buns are lovely!!! I'm at work and the internet connection is so slow so refresh me, have you posted a bun pic? I can't remember. sunnieb and I can help you with creativity.


----------



## MrsIQ (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there a challenge for 2012? 


If you don't like your position, change it. You are not a tree!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm still bunning!

My bun today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2011)

MrsIQ said:


> Is there a challenge for 2012?
> 
> 
> If you don't like your position, change it. You are not a tree!




I don't see one yet.  I might not be the best to host a challenge, but I'll start a thread if no one else does. 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey ladies..

I am still bunning 7 days week.. Getting tired of bunning, so I be glad when the challenge is over, but not so much b/c here I the chi it's cold so a bun work for the weather.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2011)

@MrsIQ and @sunnieb - hope you don't mind me sharing this but I have participated in the Hide Your Hair Challenge several times. That challenge is geared toward protective styling, thus bunning falls into that category. I personally feel that we should all move our participation there because that thread is far more active with posting, styles and suggestions. I gained a lot from that thread. I feel that many of you that are tired of bunning but are still interested in protective styling can gain a lot of styling ideas from that thread. I'll be moving my participation back to the HYH challenge in 2012. Hope to see you there. @Ms_CoCo37 is the host of that challenge.

ETA: HYH Challenge Link


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2011)

divachyk that's a great suggestion!  I'll join that challenge.

I remember the HYH challenge from 2009 and my retention was on point! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2011)

Cool sunnieb, see you over there in 2012 after we finish this challenge off on a high point!


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 6, 2011)

Still bunning! I am not in twists, so im bunning my hair loose and baggying.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 7, 2011)

Umm...ladies, for the next year can ya'll post some bun tutorials or links to good videos. I've been lurking and trying to bun but mine look nothing like any of yourserplexed


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 7, 2011)

Southern tease bun today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 7, 2011)

sunnieb  No transition, no real reason for the cut.  Just got hot and tired lol.  Anyways ladies, it's almost been 365 days officially.  I'm posting a reveal thread right now.  Congrats to those who completed the challenge and good luck next year!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms. Tiki - join us in the 2012 HYH Challenge.  You can still bun but divachyk and I will be in there.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 7, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## divachyk (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Umm...ladies, for the next year can ya'll post some bun tutorials or links to good videos. I've been lurking and trying to bun but mine look nothing like any of yourserplexed


Ms. Tiki - as sunnieb mentioned, we'll be over in the HYH thread. You should join us. It's a much larger crowd and they actively share info on the regular. 



sunnieb said:


> Southern tease bun today:
> 
> Sent from my Comet


Very elegant sunnieb!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 7, 2011)

OK, I think I joined it. I'll be over there waiting on some bun porn. LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 12, 2011)

Today's bun



Sent from my Comet


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 13, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Hi there! All I did when I first started my HHJ was bun my SL hair. I mainly used one of those foam doughnut thingies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sunnieb I just bought one of these things but they're kind of intimidating with their brillowpad-esque look... Did you suffer any damage to your hair or breakage from using these foam foundations???? did you wrap silk around yours?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 13, 2011)

blackberry815 yep that thing looks just like a brillo pad, but it makes the perfect doughnut bun! 

I saturated mine with NTM, conditioner, or oil - sometimes a combination of all.  Never wrap your hair on it without some type of protection.

divachyk used a silk/satin scarf I think.  dontspeakdefeat used weave hair that matches your own hair color/texture. 

I never experienced any breakage, just awesome retention! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk (Dec 13, 2011)

sunnieb told you right blackberry815, I used a small, satin scarf to cover the brillo pad bun maker whenever I used it. I now bun without it.


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks ladies. Im looking for my scissors to cut up an old satin scarf now


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2011)

Having a really good bun day today! 



Sent from my Comet


----------



## yora88 (Dec 16, 2011)

sunnieb do you think spraying the donut bun would be just as efficient?


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey ladies,
This week is the last time that I'll be wearing buns this year.. I am ending all my challenges b/c I am doing my touch-up this weekend and starting fresh for the new year... 

Here's to you ladies


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 17, 2011)

metamorphose88 said:


> @sunnieb do you think spraying the donut bun would be just as efficient?



metamorphose88 - yes, I do!  Just make sure you SOAK that thing to death! 

My hair was basically taking a "moisture bath" all day when I used mine because it was almost dripping with oil, NTM, and conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 18, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Having a really good bun day today!
> 
> View attachment 131107
> 
> Sent from my Comet



Juicy & lovely sunnieb


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2011)

Its getting super close!!! Any reveals yet? 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## divachyk (Dec 19, 2011)

I get a TU soon and will reveal on/before 31 Dec pre_medicalrulz


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 19, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz - my TU is on Jan 6, so I'll reveal then!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay ladies, I'll be back at the end of the month! Going to finish lurking other reveal threads. LOL


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2011)

My reveal


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 10, 2012)

How did I miss your reveal divachyk?

Gorgeous!

Sent from my Comet


----------

